# The Next Edition................ Wader's Enter Here ------->



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2011)

Tippin one to my Man Matty............ one Sharp Dressed Man!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm in, thirsty too, I'll start the bonfire


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm in, thirsty too, I'll start the bonfire


 You best get the truck first, it's your turn to drive!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You best get the truck first, it's your turn to drive!



already got the truck , fires started, someone can tend to it when we leave. now ,, what kinda tunes we got going on, cause the countdown has started


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> already got the truck , fires started, someone can tend to it when we leave. now ,, what kinda tunes we got going on, cause the countdown has started


Got to get it pumped with some good 'ol Rock!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 8, 2011)

I've got to jump in here and say this. After spending an hour or so reading on the SF, i can honestly say that I think my head is going to explode. 

Too many cry babies around here....that goes for the "winners" and the "losers." 

Quick, anybody know the number to Dr. Phil? 












ok, i feel better now


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 8, 2011)

behind ya


----------



## slip (Nov 8, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I've got to jump in here and say this. After spending an hour or so reading on the SF, i can honestly say that I think my head is going to explode.
> 
> Too many cry babies around here....that goes for the "winners" and the "losers."
> 
> ...



Yep ...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 8, 2011)

slip said:


> Yep ...



glad i'm not the only one


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh



Is that a "just took my shoes off" ahhhhhhhhhhh or a "just cut my finger off" ahhhhhhhhh?


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 8, 2011)

It's that fresh smell of a new thread Ahhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> It's that fresh smell of a new thread Ahhhhhhhhhhhh.



Well, the chicken fajita's i'm cooking should take care of that.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, the chicken fajita's i'm cooking should take care of that.



zaxbys kickin chicken sandwich for me


----------



## jkk6028 (Nov 8, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I've got to jump in here and say this. After spending an hour or so reading on the SF, i can honestly say that I think my head is going to explode.
> 
> Too many cry babies around here....that goes for the "winners" and the "losers."
> 
> ...



 the sports forum was kinda pitiful yesterday


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Tippin one to my Man Matty............ one Sharp Dressed Man!



Yep.......to Da Boss


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2011)

jkk6028 said:


> the sports forum was kinda pitiful yesterday



Really? What happened?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2011)

Just mozyin through....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just mozyin through....



pull up a chair and stay a while


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 8, 2011)

Evening folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2011)

wading through


----------



## pbradley (Nov 8, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Quick, anybody know the number to Dr. Phil?






Just send me a PM; I'll tell you what [democrat!] your problem is.


----------



## pbradley (Nov 8, 2011)

When I first saw this thread, I mis-read "Wader's Enter Here" and thought maybe y'all had drafted waddler out of the PF and turned him into a dribbler. I was so grateful I started to tear up a little.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wading through



Is that mud on your waders?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Evening folks



Well, there goes the neighborhood


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 8, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Well, there goes the neighborhood



Wanna bet?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Wanna bet?



avatar bet?


----------



## slip (Nov 8, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> avatar bet?



NO


----------



## jkk6028 (Nov 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Really? What happened?



you didn't see?  

Glenn Howard defeated John Epping 6-4 in Sunday's final to win the GP Car and Home World Cup of Curling event. The veteran skip from Coldwater, Ont., scored two in the opening end and added three more in the fourth end. Howard locked up the victory with a single point in the seventh end.

http://www.tsn.ca/curling/

john epping had to change his avatar on the curling forum to glenn howards choice and don't think he liked it


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2011)

jkk6028 said:


> you didn't see?
> 
> Glenn Howard defeated John Epping 6-4 in Sunday's final to win the GP Car and Home World Cup of Curling event. The veteran skip from Coldwater, Ont., scored two in the opening end and added three more in the fourth end. Howard locked up the victory with a single point in the seventh end.
> 
> ...


well, he had every chance of sliding a proper stone but choked. Bjorn and Olaf could have done a better job with the brooms too. Idiots...


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 8, 2011)

Vietnam in HD....God bless those fighting men that had do go thru that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Vietnam in HD....God bless those fighting men that had do go thru that.



Hard for me to watch anything about Vietnam since my father was there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 9, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Is that mud on your waders?



Why yes, what else could it be?    

Well the coffee (some call it mud) was brewed a little early this AM


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll be glad to take some of the coffee but I think that I will leave the "mud" to some of the more experienced "drinkers of the spirits".

HAPPY HUMP DAY TO ALL OF YOU.  MAKE SOME HAY WHILE THE SUN SHINES TODAY !!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 9, 2011)

Mornin  Hump day


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 9, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Vietnam in HD....God bless those fighting men that had do go thru that.



I watched that as well last night. A very graphic and gripping look at the sacrifices that our servicemen went through. I thought History Channel did a good job on the show.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2011)

Mornin'.....


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Gun Powder and Lead!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'.....






pstrahin said:


> Gun Powder and Lead!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, Jeffc's post about Jalapeno's got me today. Left work and went to Church's chicken. 3 wings, mashed taters, cole slaw, biscuit, and 2 jalapeno's. Lawd, i'm stuffed!
You know what time it is......


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, Jeffc's post about Jalapeno's got me today. Left work and went to Church's chicken. 3 wings, mashed taters, cole slaw, biscuit, and 2 jalapeno's. Lawd, i'm stuffed!
> You know what time it is......




Nappy head time


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 9, 2011)

waffle house, jal. peppers and chili poured over hashbrowns


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nappy head time





that sounds miiiiiiighty fine actually.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, Jeffc's post about Jalapeno's got me today. Left work and went to Church's chicken. 3 wings, mashed taters, cole slaw, biscuit, and 2 jalapeno's. Lawd, i'm stuffed!
> You know what time it is......





mudracing101 said:


> waffle house, jal. peppers and chili poured over hashbrowns



A warmed, leftover, fried bologna/egg/cheese on a bagel, with a side of pasta salad, and sweet tea. 



Kendallbearden said:


> that sounds miiiiiiighty fine actually.



Yes it does!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2011)

I swaunee, some of you have cast iron stomachs!!!!!

HEY MUD, I gotta slip out early today, think you can catch a ride?  If not, I'll swing back by around 7:00ish..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I swaunee, some of you have cast iron stomachs!!!!!
> 
> HEY MUD, I gotta slip out early today, think you can catch a ride?  If not, I'll swing back by around 7:00ish..............



 catch a ride?... its my truck Just set the cooler out, i'll be awright.


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 9, 2011)

HEY KEEBS!!!!!

Just thought I would let you know that I am cooking meatloaf, mashed taters, butter beans, corn bread, and to wash it all down a big ole glass of sweet tea.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 9, 2011)

Publix has porterhouse steaks on sale this week. My 28 ounce hunk of beef has been soaking in my special marinade for the last 24 hours. 

Almost time to fire up the grill.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2011)

boiling eggs to make tuna salad. yay.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrr....



Bacon wrapped filet mignon, twiced baked potatos, grilled kone on da cobb, Texas toast, and garden salad . . .





AGAIN.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll swap you some tuna salad for it.


----------



## slip (Nov 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang man ... sounds rough, real rough.


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SHUT IT!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr....
> 
> Bacon wrapped filet mignon, twiced baked potatos, grilled kone on da cobb, Texas toast, and garden salad . . .
> 
> AGAIN.



Hey Quack!

Is that menu selection available in the duck blind?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's at times like these that i'm so thankful for all I have. I can't imagine a life as rough as that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Quack!
> 
> Is that menu selection available in the duck blind?



duck blinds full, corndog.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> duck blinds full, corndog.



Are you sure?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Are you sure?



I hope your steak is tough. And burnt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2011)

Warmed over left-overs....I'm so looking forward to another 25 yrs of marriage to the same woman


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Warmed over left-overs....I'm so looking forward to another 25 yrs of marriage to the same woman



May have to eat my words, some kind of homemade soup with 2 big ol slabs of cone-bread and jalapeno pepper's.

That hit the spot


----------



## slip (Nov 9, 2011)

New smilies
:swords:
:jump:

and last but not least, and i see this one getting used alot in the deer fourm ...


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope your steak is tough. And burnt.



I'd rather have a old burnt steak over those Bama FG kickers of yours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2011)

slip said:


> New smilies
> :swords:
> :jump:
> 
> and last but not least, and i see this one getting used alot in the deer fourm ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2011)

Come to think of it slip....that particular smiley  will be so abused, that we will be using it for that reason too.

Now if we could just find one where the horse gets up and kicks the ____ out of that little dude....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'd rather have a old burnt steak over those Bama FG kickers of yours.


me too. Foster may have to go on medical hardship. 


Jeff C. said:


> May have to eat my words, some kind of homemade soup with 2 big ol slabs of cone-bread and jalapeno pepper's.
> 
> That hit the spot


love me some good soup and corn bread!
I almost worked up the nerve to make some oyster chowder tonight. Haven't made it in a while but man! That is some good stuff!


----------



## slip (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh man ... i dont feel so ...


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Oh man ... i dont feel so ...



You didn't waste no time using that one.


----------



## slip (Nov 9, 2011)

243Savage said:


> You didn't waste no time using that one.



Well it smells like boiled eggs in here now, thanks to Bama...:swords:


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Well it smells like boiled eggs in here now, thanks to Bama...:swords:



your puter's got smell-o-vision? How much does that app cost?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> your puter's got smell-o-vision? How much does that app cost?




No...it's called smell-i-magi-nation


----------



## Self! (Nov 9, 2011)

My avatar


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 9, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> My avatar


About time!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> My avatar



At least you picked a winner.....


----------



## Self! (Nov 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> About time!!



Mark is on his way with his thutty thutty and 3 boxes of shells





Jeff C. said:


> At least you picked a winner.....




Got to show some support for the folks on the short bus


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Mark is on his way with his thutty thutty and 3 boxes of shells
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I rode in a doodlebug


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 9, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Mark is on his way with his thutty thutty and 3 boxes of shells


You sure you and Mark aren't related??

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=655136


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'd rather have a old burnt steak over those Bama FG kickers of yours.



Well their playbook looked like this


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 10, 2011)

Okay up now and ready for some coffee, any takers?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well their playbook looked like this



Gobblin, I think that you must have had an inside track on this information because you are 100 % right.  That playbook was definitely the one used in this game.

Now GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY THURSDAY to all of you fellow drivelers out there this morning.  Grab a couple of cups of coffee and get your rear in gear.  I hope that all of you will have a wonderful day today and remember that in just one more day, the weekend begins !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mornin fellers. Time for some extra stout coffee.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 10, 2011)

Good moaning, good moaning.     It's Thursday...weekend is almost upon us!


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 10, 2011)

good mornin all


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

Good morning. I thought it was supposed to rain


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 10, 2011)

Good morning!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. I thought it was supposed to rain



It did here...for about 5 minutes.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Good morning!


Got us some porterhouses ole buddy


Sterlo58 said:


> It did here...for about 5 minutes.



I'll take 5 minutes


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2011)

Good morning...we got a little shower or two, not much here either.

Gettin chilly though


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good morning...we got a little shower or two, not much here either.
> 
> Gettin chilly though



You got a shower too,,,, i must not be livin right


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You got a shower too,,,, i must not be livin right



It was more of a trace, it probably wet the top 1/4-1/2 inch of dirt.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Got us some porterhouses ole buddy



I like my Porterhouse seared and grilled medium with some MUSTARD on it.


Yum Yum!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You got a shower too,,,, i must not be livin right








 naaahh, you got it going on wit dem fire ring pics you've been sending me...........  :jump:

Hey Ya'll........... :swords: kewl


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> naaahh, you got it going on wit dem fire ring pics you've been sending me...........  :jump:
> 
> Hey Ya'll........... :swords: kewl


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

we just got 5 minutes of rain


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like my Porterhouse seared and grilled medium with some MUSTARD on it.
> 
> 
> Yum Yum!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2011)

am i late???? did i miss anything??? did yall miss me????


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> am i late???? did i miss anything??? did yall miss me????



yep, you missed it


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> yep, you missed it



wll dagumm... i new it....missed it again....was it niiice?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> wll dagumm... i new it....missed it again....was it niiice?



It was ok...


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> It was ok...



just as hairy as last time??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> we just got 5 minutes of rain


I *think* I saw it misting while ago............... 



blood on the ground said:


> am i late???? did i miss anything??? did yall miss me????


 Reset your watch!!!!!!!!!!!!!



blood on the ground said:


> wll dagumm... i new it....missed it again....was it niiice?





mudracing101 said:


> It was ok...





blood on the ground said:


> just as hairy as last time??


 :swords:


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I *think* I saw it misting while ago...............
> 
> 
> Reset your watch!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



oh gosh...im laughing my but off and coworkers are lookin at me like im nutz....heck i am nutzzz
this is me on coffee:jump::jump:


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> oh gosh...im laughing my but off and coworkers are lookin at me like im nutz....heck i am nutzzz
> this is me on coffee:jump::jump:


Call me "Flo"............. "It happens to me all the time..............."


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> just as hairy as last time??



nope , other way around, not even a hint of stuble


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> nope , other way around, not even a hint of stuble



goood lawd!! did it smell good??


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

kinda sweet , like cotton candy


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 10, 2011)

Yall are a bunch of crazy idjits


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yall are a bunch of crazy idjits


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yall are a bunch of crazy idjits



what?? we just talkin about what i missed this mernin!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

oh well,, dont matter now, Keebs squirted it with a shot of mustard and gobbled it down


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> kinda sweet , like cotton candy



i aint never had no deer roast that smelled like cotton candy... you sure ats what it wuz i like mine clean..no hair .. hot .. juicy..wif mushroom gravy


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> i aint never had no deer roast that smelled like cotton candy... you sure ats what it wuz i like mine clean..no hair .. hot .. juicy..wif mushroom gravy



wasnt deer roast ya idjit,


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> oh well,, dont matter now, Keebs squirted it with a shot of mustard and gobbled it down


 DID NOT!!!!!:swords:


blood on the ground said:


> i aint never had no deer roast that smelled like cotton candy... you sure ats what it wuz i like mine clean..no hair .. hot .. juicy..wif mushroom gravy





mudracing101 said:


> wasnt deer roast ya idjit,


 :swords: :swords: :swords:


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> DID NOT!!!!!:swords:
> 
> 
> 
> :swords: :swords: :swords:



Did too you can tell all that syrup nonsense if you want to,,, but i saw it


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Did too you can tell all that syrup nonsense if you want to,,, but i saw it



Hmmmm.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

:swords: bring it girlie:swords:


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Did too you can tell all that syrup nonsense if you want to,,, but i saw it



hmmm , thought for sure i would get a quick response to that


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> hmmm , thought for sure i would get a quick response to that



Hey KEEBS!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Did too you can tell all that syrup nonsense if you want to,,, but i saw it


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh so I did miss IT....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> :swords: bring it girlie:swords:


:swords::swords::swords:



mudracing101 said:


> hmmm , thought for sure i would get a quick response to that


had a bunch a folks in my office............ sheesh.......... you'd think it was party central in here!!


Les Miles said:


> Hey KEEBS!!!!


_*HEY LES!!!*_


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> naaahh, you got it going on wit dem fire ring pics you've been sending me...........  :jump:
> 
> Hey Ya'll........... :swords: kewl



What fire ring pics???


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2011)

Where's Wobert woo-woo, Pookiee, Bubbaa,etc.???

Makin some _Crawfish Etouffee_ today!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> What fire ring pics???


the ones he has sent to me TWO nights in a row!



Jeff C. said:


> Where's Wobert woo-woo, Pookiee, Bubbaa,etc.???
> 
> Makin some _Crawfish Etouffee_ today!!!


 Is that what you're bringing for the work weekend this weekend??:jump:


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2011)

Lalalalalalalaaa la la la laaaaa lalalalalalaaaaaa, huh, whaa....


Mud....did you hear sumpin???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lalalalalalalaaa la la la laaaaa lalalalalalaaaaaa, huh, whaa....
> 
> 
> Mud....did you hear sumpin???


 hey, ya can't blame a girl for trying!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> hey, ya can't blame a girl for trying!




Got ice cream???


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2011)

Did I miss something?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Got ice cream???


 Always!!!!! 



blood on the ground said:


> Did I miss something?


Uuuuhhh, nope, I don't think so, but check with Mud, he's your sitter for the day..............


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Always!!!!!
> 
> 
> Uuuuhhh, nope, I don't think so, but check with Mud, he's your sitter for the day..............



awww... he is so niiice... 

im a going to the woods in da mownin...going ta whack me a buck in da mownin.... die you stinking swamp donkey


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

:jump: Someone has a birfday today, but he didn't list it on his profile................ do I need to call you out or are you gonna volunteer who you are?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's Wobert woo-woo, Pookiee, Bubbaa,etc.???
> 
> Makin some _Crawfish Etouffee_ today!!!



Just got home from work. Stopped and got chinese takeout beef wif broocory, eggrow, and chicky wangs. 
After reading your post, it don't look so good anymore. Thanks.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :jump: Someone has a birfday today, but he didn't list it on his profile................ do I need to call you out or are you gonna volunteer who you are?!?!



Go ahead and rat them out Miss D...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's Wobert woo-woo, Pookiee, Bubbaa,etc.???
> 
> Makin some _Crawfish Etouffee_ today!!!


Yumm crawfish


Jeff C. said:


> Lalalalalalalaaa la la la laaaaa lalalalalalaaaaaa, huh, whaa....
> 
> 
> Mud....did you hear sumpin???


whaat, who?? uh uh


Keebs said:


> Always!!!!!
> 
> 
> Uuuuhhh, nope, I don't think so, but check with Mud, he's your sitter for the day..............


Why me


blood on the ground said:


> Did I miss something?


 i done told you , yeah


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got home from work. Stopped and got chinese takeout beef wif broocory, eggrow, and chicky wangs.
> After reading your post, it don't look so good anymore. Thanks.



I'll take it...I am having a smart ones frozen meal.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> the ones he has sent to me TWO nights in a row!



Cant keep no secrets


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Cant keep no secrets


Can't hide da truff............ you Da Man!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Always!!!!!
> 
> 
> Uuuuhhh, nope, I don't think so, but check with Mud, he's your sitter for the day..............



Don't count me out then 



Keebs said:


> :jump: Someone has a birfday today, but he didn't list it on his profile................ do I need to call you out or are you gonna volunteer who you are?!?!








rhbama3 said:


> Just got home from work. Stopped and got chinese takeout beef wif broocory, eggrow, and chicky wangs.
> After reading your post, it don't look so good anymore. Thanks.




Dang...just wanted to fling a cravin on ya, not rain on ya parade. Sorry bro!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Yumm crawfish
> 
> whaat, who?? uh uh
> 
> ...



I'll send some pics....



Sterlo58 said:


> I'll take it...I am having a smart ones frozen meal.



Better-n-nuttin 



mudracing101 said:


> Cant keep no secrets



Tell me about it....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Go ahead and rat them out Miss D...


I'ma gonna give him a little bit just to see............. you know me, I'll have to blurt it out 'for the day is over!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't count me out then
> 
> Dang...just wanted to fling a cravin on ya, not rain on ya parade. Sorry bro!!
> I'll send some pics....
> ...


 why do I hear the ice cream truck music??????


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Go ahead and rat them out Miss D...





Keebs said:


> I'ma gonna give him a little bit just to see............. you know me, I'll have to blurt it out 'for the day is over!



Well there's our 1st clue...it's a HIM!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well there's our 1st clue...it's a HIM!


Well ain't you just Lucky!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2011)

broke down an joined in wif da amigos fer lunch today...dont really no what i had but it wasnt to bad... if you will eat potted meat you will eat anything!


----------



## slip (Nov 10, 2011)

And just when i had the clock on this dang thing set to being within 20 minutes of right ... the time changes:swords:


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> broke down an joined in wif da amigos fer lunch today...dont really no what i had but it wasnt to bad... if you will eat potted meat you will eat anything!


 true, true..........



slip said:


> And just when i had the clock on this dang thing set to being within 20 minutes of right ... the time changes:swords:


 well git back to figuring it out, mine ain't showing the right time & it's messin with my head!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2011)

one hr till the weekend.....what   will   i    do.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> one hr till the weekend.....what   will   i    do.



I want a long weekend


----------



## Turkeypaw (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> one hr till the weekend.....what   will   i    do.


drank one for me & harvest ya some deer!!:jump:


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


>


:jump: HI, Tpaw!:jump:


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2011)

Sneak preview:

Roux with trinity and crawfish simmerin, before combining both with  stock.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sneak preview:
> 
> Roux with trinity and crawfish simmerin, before combining both with  stock.


Sweet Baby Jesus!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sneak preview:
> 
> Roux with trinity and crawfish simmerin, before combining both with  stock.



Jeff,

Please send grid coordinates immediately!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey Mudd, gotta leave early again........ I left ya an extra "sumthin-sumthin" in da cooler!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus!!!!!!!



Now, what about that ice cream?  





Les Miles said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Please send grid coordinates immediately!



There's gonna be plenty of left-overs


----------



## Turkeypaw (Nov 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :jump: HI, Tpaw!:jump:


Hey 


Jeff C. said:


> Sneak preview:
> 
> Roux with trinity and crawfish simmerin, before combining both with  stock.


:jump:



Keebs said:


> Hey Mudd, gotta leave early again........ I left ya an extra "sumthin-sumthin" in da cooler!



Where's mine?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Mudd, gotta leave early again........ I left ya an extra "sumthin-sumthin" in da cooler!



Thanks , but this time dont forget to come back for me


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sneak preview:
> 
> Roux with trinity and crawfish simmerin, before combining both with  stock.



Man , that makes me want to go home and slap somebody


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sneak preview:
> 
> Roux with trinity and crawfish simmerin, before combining both with  stock.


That looks good Jeff!!


----------



## slip (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sneak preview:
> 
> Roux with trinity and crawfish simmerin, before combining both with  stock.



Dannnnnng man


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Man , that makes me want to go home and slap somebody



LOL......I was just starting a thread in the Cafe, purty much with that title  then I had troubles 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> That looks good Jeff!!



Thankya Mitch....I'm gonna post it, if I can get the dadgum pics off my phone  It's messin with me for some reason...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 10, 2011)

alright , i'm out , ya'll hold down the fort


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2011)

Whewww....I'm stuffed


----------



## slip (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewww....I'm stuffed



Me to, i ate like a ...:cow:


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewww....I'm stuffed



I'm sure it was all that "dry seasonings" you used. 

If your gonna fling a craving on us, at least identify all the ingredients. Looked awesome!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewww....I'm stuffed



Me too! It was porterhouse round 2 tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2011)

slip said:


> Me to, i ate like a ...:cow:



Too bad we don't have a pig smiley.....



rhbama3 said:


> I'm sure it was all that "dry seasonings" you used.
> 
> If your gonna fling a craving on us, at least identify all the ingredients. Looked awesome!




Sorry....just sorta slipped by me 

Dry ingredients/seasonings :

2 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1 1/2 tsp black pepper
1 1/2 tsp white pepper
1 tsp dried basil leaves
1 tsp dried thyme

mixed all ingredients, added one tsp to roux, remainder in crawfish tails



Les Miles said:


> Me too! It was porterhouse round 2 tonight.



I love a Porterhouse!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 10, 2011)

:worm:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Nov 11, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


>



Getting sleepy idjit??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Getting sleepy idjit??



What is this "sleep" you speak of?


----------



## slip (Nov 11, 2011)

:worm:

^wack-a-mole^


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 11, 2011)

*slip*

^whack-a-mod^


----------



## Self! (Nov 11, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> *slip*
> 
> ^whack-a-mod^




Can we just whack a Kendal instead?


----------



## slip (Nov 11, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Can we just whack a Kendal instead?



Or ... ban a Kendal?:swords:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 11, 2011)

brrrrrrrrr   throw off the covers and it sure gets cold in the middle of the night now.   Oh well a good warm cup will help


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 11, 2011)

TGIF DRIVELERS !!!!

GOOD MORNING Gobblin.  Yes, I really need some coffee this morning to get my eyes open.  I went on a crash weight-loss program since 5:30 pm yesterday.  It is called diarrhea   to the ninth degree unfortunately.  So far, I have worn out the bathroom overnight with about a dozen trips.

Don't know what caused it BUT none of you can say that I am full of it now !!!!

Happy Friday and don't forget to support your local football team tonight.  It is the first round of play-off time, so hopefully my team can keep winning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2011)

GOOD MORNING GON waders

:jump: Its Friday and a  beautiful day it is


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 11, 2011)

Veterans Day!!! 

See one and thank 'em for their service and sacrifice.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2011)

morning babes, bro's, and corndogs!
little chilly out there this morning.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning babes, bro's, and corndogs!
> little chilly out there this morning.



My toes are cold! 

Busy day.... I'll catch up with all you idjits later.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2011)

Alright good news , i finally seen a deer yesterday and at 5.38 i put  the ole 7 mag on him Main frame 8 with 10 scorable points. Good heavy body mature deer. Gonna be tenderloins and backstraps on the grill tonight I'll try to load a pic later but my cell phone pics are kinda dark Its nov. and cold , time to be in the woods as much as you can


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful Chilly Friday Morning folks...

A Big thanks to all veterans


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2011)

It's ALSO.................... 11-11-11!!!!!!!
Gahmoanin folks!

 Congrats Mud......................


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2011)

Now wheres is keebs and my mustard bisquit?????


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2011)

Speak of the debil


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Now wheres is keebs and my mustard bisquit?????


you'll have to git yur *other* girl to git that biskit this mornin, I'm draggin my wagon bad!!  I think EE done gave me his virus!


mudracing101 said:


> Speak of the debil


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright good news , i finally seen a deer yesterday and at 5.38 i put  the ole 7 mag on him Main frame 8 with 10 scorable points. Good heavy body mature deer. Gonna be tenderloins and backstraps on the grill tonight with mustard sauce I'll try to load a pic later but my cell phone pics are kinda dark Its nov. and cold , time to be in the woods as much as you can



Glad to hear it Mud....congrats, brother!!! Oh btw....I fixed it fer ya  



Keebs said:


> It's ALSO.................... 11-11-11!!!!!!!
> Gahmoanin folks!
> 
> Congrats Mud......................





Dannnnnng....what's that mean?? 



Keebs said:


> you'll have to git yur *other* girl to git that biskit this mornin, I'm draggin my wagon bad!!  I think EE done gave me his virus!



  is correct


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you'll have to git yur *other* girl to git that biskit this mornin, I'm draggin my wagon bad!!  I think EE done gave me his virus!



welp, i sure dont want to get sick so i'll go find her


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 11, 2011)

TGIF everybody and Thanks to all the Veterans past, present and future!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> TGIF everybody and Thanks to all the Veterans past, present and future!



Howdy-doo, Bob!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dannnnnng....what's that mean??
> 
> is correct


 it just means another day in paradise OR you'll be doing things in 11's today.......... lemme know which one, which one, which one, which one, which one,which one,which one,which one,which one,which one,which one,


mudracing101 said:


> welp, i sure dont want to get sick so i'll go find her





boneboy96 said:


> TGIF everybody and Thanks to all the Veterans past, present and future!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> it just means another day in paradise OR you'll be doing things in 11's today.......... lemme know which one, which one, which one, which one, which one,which one,which one,which one,which one,which one,which one,



I just happened to look at my phone while ago and it was 11:11 am 11-11-11. Maybe i should play the cash 3, numbers 1 1 1


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I just happened to look at my phone while ago and it was 11:11 am 11-11-11. Maybe i should play the cash 3, numbers 1 1 1


 I was thinking the same thing!!!!!!!


MMmmmmmm Carter's gizzards & fries!:cow:


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> it just means another day in paradise OR you'll be doing things in 11's today.......... lemme know which one, which one, which one, which one, which one,which one,which one,which one,which one,which one,which one,



Quit makin me count past 10


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit makin me count past 10


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 11, 2011)

afternoon fellers


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> afternoon fellers



AFT KB 


Hmmmm....I reckon I'm stuck with warmed over left-overs again today


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 11, 2011)

Lost a buddy day fore yesterday, he had a massive heart attack and died in his deer stand. Emergency services had a heck of a time getting him out.
But, he died doing something he loved.

RIP Chris


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 11, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Lost a buddy day fore yesterday, he had a massive heart attack and died in his deer stand. Emergency services had a heck of a time getting him out.
> But, he died doing something he loved.
> 
> RIP Chris



sorry to hear this. 

 for the family


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Lost a buddy day fore yesterday, he had a massive heart attack and died in his deer stand. Emergency services had a heck of a time getting him out.
> But, he died doing something he loved.
> 
> RIP Chris


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2011)

golden corral


----------



## slip (Nov 11, 2011)

Juss ....:worm: ...poppin in


:nono:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 11, 2011)

slip said:


> Juss ....:worm: ...poppin in
> 
> 
> :nono:



:cow: Well hey there.


Liking those new smileys, aren't you?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Lost a buddy day fore yesterday, he had a massive heart attack and died in his deer stand. Emergency services had a heck of a time getting him out.
> But, he died doing something he loved.
> 
> RIP Chris


So sorry, Sir............ prayers for you and the family.......



mudracing101 said:


> golden corral





slip said:


> Juss ....:worm: ...poppin in
> 
> 
> :nono:


:jump: who's arm did ya twist to get the new playthings??:worm:


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Lost a buddy day fore yesterday, he had a massive heart attack and died in his deer stand. Emergency services had a heck of a time getting him out.
> But, he died doing something he loved.
> 
> RIP Chris



 For all concerned....

I have to agree with that highlighted statement though, Duke.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 11, 2011)

:cow: :worm: :swords::jump:


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2011)

slip said:


> Juss ....:worm: ...poppin in
> 
> 
> :nono:



Don't be shakin that finger at me....after enticin me like that :swords:


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 11, 2011)

:worm:


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> :worm:




ooooops....now that's censorship


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey Jeff and Yara!
Just stopping by for a minute. About to head out to Chickasawhatchee WMA range and check my rifle. My sling broke while i was lowering it last time. Nothing worse than hugging a tree while your rifle takes a 10 foot fall. loaded.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Jeff and Yara!
> Just stopping by for a minute. About to head out to Chickasawhatchee WMA range and check my rifle. My sling broke while i was lowering it last time. Nothing worse than hugging a tree while your rifle takes a 10 foot fall. loaded.



Howdy Bama.....10-4 on that!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2011)

Yara....do you mind if I use your post for a thread I want to post?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> :worm:


:jump::jump::jump:


rhbama3 said:


> Hey Jeff and Yara!
> Just stopping by for a minute. About to head out to Chickasawhatchee WMA range and check my rifle. My sling broke while i was lowering it last time. Nothing worse than hugging a tree while your rifle takes a 10 foot fall. loaded.





Jeff C. said:


> Yara....do you mind if I use your post for a thread I want to post?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :jump::jump::jump:



Just wait a minute......


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just wait a minute......



Nevermind.....



mudracing101 said:


>



:cow:


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just wait a minute......





Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind.....




          



mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



:nono: I ain't countin'em again


Dang it!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you'll have to git yur *other* girl to git that biskit this mornin, I'm draggin my wagon bad!!  I think EE done gave me his virus!



Keebs, I was hoping to give you something but it sure wasn't going to be a virus.   

I thought that I would send you some big hugs today just to keep you warm.  Then you could return the favor to me in the morning while I am sitting in my deer stand freezing my whatyoumacallit off.

PS:  Immodium AD works wonders.......I am thinking that it must have some super glue in the formula.  I was on a rickety ladder about 18 feet off of the ground earlier this morning with one hand holding on for dear life while my other hand was squeezing my camera taking photos of a piece of equipment at one one of my customers.   I was hoping and praying that the Immodium AD was going to work and soon too.

Now, gotta take another shower and get ready to hit the road to Lincolnton to see my hometown football playoff game tonight. 

Hope all of you have a great weekend !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> :nono: I ain't countin'em again
> 
> 
> Dang it!!!


 you just HAD to do it, dinn'it ya? 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I was hoping to give you something but it sure wasn't going to be a virus.
> 
> I thought that I would send you some big hugs today just to keep you warm.  Then you could return the favor to me in the morning while I am sitting in my deer stand freezing my whatyoumacallit off.
> 
> ...


 I'm better, hope you are too!  Good Luck to your team tonight & GOOD Luck in the morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2011)

good luck eagle eye


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 11, 2011)

come on Keebs , lets go


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> come on Keebs , lets go


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 11, 2011)

:worm:


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 11, 2011)

Did I miss something? ??? Just axin


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 11, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Did I miss something? ??? Just axin



Yup you missed it alright ... Keebs was giving away all kinds of goodies.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Yup you missed it alright ... Keebs was giving away all kinds of goodies.





I want sum goodies too . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2011)

back from chickasawhatchee range. Man, i am SOO glad i didn't go hunting without checking the scope. At 50 yards i was 4 inches high and 2 inches left. I am now dialed in. My last 2 shots were touching each other one inch high at 100 yards. 

Decided some chicken gizzards and livers were on order for tonight.


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 11, 2011)

Got a good fire going in the fire place, a cold beer in my hand, and no children in the house tonight. Now I am just waiting on mama to get home with supper. Gonna be a good night Tater!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Got a good fire going in the fire place, a cold beer in my hand, and no children in the house tonight. Now I am just waiting on mama to get home with supper. Gonna be a good night Tater!



sounds good, bro. Wife and kid went to Statesboro tonight for the open house at GSU in the morning. Other daughter is on her own for the night.
I'm just chilling out and plan to sleep late in the morning and then go hunting till dark. The Bama game is a night game so i'm good.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 11, 2011)

Decided to put on the 1600 gram waders and step off into this scum pond and man the scum that comes to the top is unbelieveable :swords:  ( thought about pullin a Keebs here but decided against it 4 ROTFL was enough  )  

So yall being good me and Chase have been out and watchin a lot of empty skys so far but ya just never know when we'll get that good day. Got to bundle up tomorrow we might get some snow tonight and the temps going down past 20 so it'll be a bit cool but I'm a tuff old coot and he's a young pup so we should be all right. He's sure looking GOOD this year for just a 1-1/2 YO


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Decided to put on the 1600 gram waders and step off into this scum pond and man the scum that comes to the top is unbelieveable :swords:  ( thought about pullin a Keebs here but decided against it 4 ROTFL was enough  )
> 
> So yall being good me and Chase have been out and watchin a lot of empty skys so far but ya just never know when we'll get that good day. Got to bundle up tomorrow we might get some snow tonight and the temps going down past 20 so it'll be a bit cool but I'm a tuff old coot and he's a young pup so we should be all right. He's sure looking GOOD this year for just a 1-1/2 YO



Nice pic too....glad you only posted 4, I was gettin  counting them


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice pic too....glad you only posted 4, I was gettin  counting them


 

Thanks   Know what ya mean after reading a few of her post I quit counting myself and just said "Man there's a lot of them" :jump:


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 11, 2011)

Go BAMA!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 11, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Decided to put on the 1600 gram waders and step off into this scum pond and man the scum that comes to the top is unbelieveable :swords:  ( thought about pullin a Keebs here but decided against it 4 ROTFL was enough  )
> 
> So yall being good me and Chase have been out and watchin a lot of empty skys so far but ya just never know when we'll get that good day. Got to bundle up tomorrow we might get some snow tonight and the temps going down past 20 so it'll be a bit cool but I'm a tuff old coot and he's a young pup so we should be all right. He's sure looking GOOD this year for just a 1-1/2 YO


Mike, it sure looks like retirement is agreeing with you. I sure am envious! 


boneboy96 said:


> Go BAMA!


Man, i love that 7mm-08! I abused myself for years with that Ruger m-77 30-06 and this little tack driver drops deer and hogs DRT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Mike, it sure looks like retirement is agreeing with you. I sure am envious!
> 
> Man, i love that 7mm-08! I abused myself for years with that Ruger m-77 30-06 and this little tack driver drops deer and hogs DRT!



Glad you got her sighted in....DRT one tomorrow!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Mike, it sure looks like retirement is agreeing with you. I sure am envious!
> 
> 
> Man, i love that 7mm-08! I abused myself for years with that Ruger m-77 30-06 and this little tack driver drops deer and hogs DRT!


 

Hard to believe it's been over a year and a half and I ain't bored yet 

Glad to hear no serious damage other then knock the scope off


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 11, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Decided to put on the 1600 gram waders and step off into this scum pond and man the scum that comes to the top is unbelieveable :swords:  ( thought about pullin a Keebs here but decided against it 4 ROTFL was enough  )
> 
> So yall being good me and Chase have been out and watchin a lot of empty skys so far but ya just never know when we'll get that good day. Got to bundle up tomorrow we might get some snow tonight and the temps going down past 20 so it'll be a bit cool but I'm a tuff old coot and he's a young pup so we should be all right. He's sure looking GOOD this year for just a 1-1/2 YO


 Mike Chase is looking good!!........Looks like Ya'll are having a blast!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mike Chase is looking good!!........Looks like Ya'll are having a blast!!


 

RB pretty dang proud of the boy hopefully with the weather change they say is coming it'll push some birds in and pickup the action but I  got say even with it being slow I sure am enjoying watching him learn a little at a time


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 11, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> RB pretty dang proud of the boy hopefully with the weather change they say is coming it'll push some birds in and pickup the action but I  got say even with it being slow I sure am enjoying watching him learn a little at a time


Nothing like seeing that light bulb turn on when they get it!!

Hope ya'll get some birds soon!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nothing like seeing that light bulb turn on when they get it!!
> 
> Hope ya'll get some birds soon!!


 

RB all it takes is one now and then and to see him doin the job he loves and to please me and then all he wants is a little love back and a chance to go again. This is what keeps me going back and trying not to freeze but puts a big ole smile on my face


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 11, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> RB all it takes is one now and then and to see him doin the job he loves and to please me and then all he wants is a little love back and a chance to go again. This is what keeps me going back and trying not to freeze but puts a big ole smile on my face


These are couple of my current favorites of me, and Tucker!!






This was at a Wounded Warrior Pheasant hunt

He Loves his Work!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> These are couple of my current favorites of me, and Tucker!!
> 
> View attachment 631931
> 
> ...


 

SWEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I never had kids but those pictures of yours and the ones of mine must be close to the same as a parent that's son scores that first touchdown or the daughter that gets a lead in a school play ( or something like that) that makes them just so PROUD of them and the thought that you've done something right 


Great pics


----------



## Hankus (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm cold an hungry. Wish a dder would walk by


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2011)

finishing up this cup of coffee and then heading to stewart county. I sure wish i could say i was excited but i know the only thing i'll prolly see is a hog. Oh well, Brother in law is wanting some sausage.
Sure am looking forward to the road trip at the end of the month.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> finishing up this cup of coffee and then heading to stewart county. I sure wish i could say i was excited but i know the only thing i'll prolly see is a hog. Oh well, Brother in law is wanting some sausage.
> Sure am looking forward to the road trip at the end of the month.



Good Luck, Bama!!! Maybe you'll get lucky and kill a deer and a hog.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I'm cold an hungry. Wish a dder would walk by





You didn't bring your flask ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I'm cold an hungry. Wish a dder would walk by



Hit that grunt call softly a couple of times.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You didn't bring your flask ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2011)

Did I miss it again??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 12, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Did I miss it again??



If you have to ask, Yes!  :cow:


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2011)

Dang it! I always miss out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2011)

I wanna go home . . . :cow:


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wanna go home . . . :cow:


 

All you ever want is to go home   but hey we know you're smarter then that cause you just get hit up side your head with a skillet and then be takin a nap :swords:

Just got home and nothin but empty skys again but did get to talk with a farmers wife about when to catch him home to get permisson to try for a deer and and elk around turkey day with the smoke pole    Lookin good just don't want to be a pest...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> All you ever want is to go home   but hey we know you're smarter then that cause you just get hit up side your head with a skillet and then be takin a nap :swords:
> 
> Just got home and nothin but empty skys again but did get to talk with a farmers wife about when to catch him home to get permisson to try for a deer and and elk around turkey day with the smoke pole    Lookin good just don't want to be a pest...........





12hrs makes a long day bro !!

Good luck during duck season!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 12, 2011)

You ought to try retirement it's heck havin to figure out what you are going to do every day 

Not to worried about the ducks and geese right now ( Chase will tell ya otherwise ) just hope the guy lets me hunt his property for an elk and maybe a deer   Now this would be COOL


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh and it's any elk here durning this season


----------



## slip (Nov 12, 2011)

:trampoline: <--- Srsly?:nono:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh and it's any elk here durning this season





I've eaten elk a couple of times, it's some fine eatin !!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've eaten elk a couple of times, it's some fine eatin !!!



Howdy neighbor :cow: ... you didn't have to post bail last night did ya?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Howdy neighbor :cow: ... you didn't have to post bail last night did ya?





Not yet !!!  You still out of town ??  


I think your boyz may come over for a visit tonight!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2011)

slip said:


> :trampoline: <--- Srsly?:nono:



I know....tryin to figger out when to properly insert that one here




Evenin folks....Dawgs whoopin up today!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not yet !!!  You still out of town ??
> 
> 
> I think your boyz may come over for a visit tonight!!



mebbee


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2011)

evening folks!
Just got back from the zoo in Stewart County. Same story as always, everyone is seeing and sometimes shooting hogs. A few deer have went down but you gotta go caveman to get them. The acorns are getting hammered so corn and the pathetic foodplots are out. Gonna sleep late tomorrow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 13, 2011)

Serving number one for those headed for a tree nap this Sunday morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2011)

Mernin from da box stand..got a doe having a salad for breakfast.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 13, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin from da box stand..got a doe having a salad for breakfast.





Good luck !!




The idiot I just relieved at work took my breakfast home with him.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next time put a poop biscuit in the bag.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2011)

Good mornin!!! Perfect conditions to kill a good buck this morning.
No wind, cool, crispy, and overcast.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin!!! Perfect conditions to kill a good buck this morning.
> No wind, cool, crispy, and overcast.



I know, right?
But i forgot to tell ya'll the best part yesterday. Bubbette and Mini-me took off for Statesboro friday night. However, Allie parked her car in front of the gate to the back yard and took her car keys WITH HER! 
Without a 4-wheeler, my options were limited and my walk to the one stand i could drive my truck to was long!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know, right?
> But i forgot to tell ya'll the best part yesterday. Bubbette and Mini-me took off for Statesboro friday night. However, Allie parked her car in front of the gate to the back yard and took her car keys WITH HER!
> Without a 4-wheeler, my options were limited and my walk to the one stand i could drive my truck to was long!



Durn, Bama!!! We've got to be related....to Murphy, at least.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 13, 2011)

PFFFFFFFFFTTT... :cow:


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PFFFFFFFFFTTT... :cow:


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin!!! Perfect conditions to kill a good buck this morning.
> No wind, cool, crispy, and overcast.



And not too cold either. Had a couple of juvies trying to act like big boys and kick each others rear end. They got a pass. Sad, sad day at the Cafe' 356, closed the pool down till sprang. But, that means it must be close to .......................Duck season.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Nov 13, 2011)

Good Sunday afternoon, everyone! Everyone staying out of trouble?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 13, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Good Sunday afternoon, everyone! Everyone staying out of trouble?



I invite trouble over 

then the other half comes home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> And not too cold either. Had a couple of juvies trying to act like big boys and kick each others rear end. They got a pass. Sad, sad day at the Cafe' 356, closed the pool down till sprang. But, that means it must be close to .......................Duck season.



10-4, least you were out there.  Why didn't y'all just leave it open and use the waders


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 13, 2011)

looks like fried catfish and waffle fries for supper. The western series Heck on Wheels comes on tonight too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 13, 2011)

20 mo minutes . . .   :cow:


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 20 mo minutes . . .   :cow:



till what? 
How we looking, by the way?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> till what?
> How we looking, by the way?





Til I get out of this office and on my way home !!!


Will have to ask Broom Hilda tonight about what day we're having TGiving, but you know I run da show around MY house . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Til I get out of this office and on my way home !!!
> 
> 
> Will have to ask Broom Hilda tonight about what day we're having TGiving, but you know I run da show around MY house . . .



uh huh.....
she don't get on here much no mo' do she?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> uh huh.....
> she don't get on here much no mo' do she?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 13, 2011)

Just downloaded a card from my dead as a doornail trail cam. Not one single deer pic in the daylight. This sux....
Notice that the herd of hogs is missing the big sow? Told ya'll i had a perfect gut shot!


----------



## slip (Nov 13, 2011)

Dang thats a nice buck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang thats a nice buck.



Sorry, Li'l bro. That is one worthless animal on the Bama scale. Rack is a 7 point, spindly/low mass, he's young, and he would taste awful with the rut coming on. That is the last deer i wanted to see on camera. Hoping the next round has some Does in the daylight.


----------



## slip (Nov 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Li'l bro. That is one worthless animal on the Bama scale. Rack is a 7 point, spindly/low mass, he's young, and he would taste awful with the rut coming on. That is the last deer i wanted to see on camera. Hoping the next round has some Does in the daylight.



Well dang, hope ya atleast get a good fat doe for the freezer then.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Well dang, hope ya atleast get a good fat doe for the freezer then.



I'm gonna hit it hard as soon as this cal week is over.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, least you were out there.  Why didn't y'all just leave it open and use the waders



Them waders and da pool goen get me bandeded. Ain't erybody gets a message from FB.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 14, 2011)

Monday came floating down the creek 

wash the morning away with


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 14, 2011)

Gobblin, you're right.  Monday morning did come floating by pretty darn quickly too.  Heck, a few hours ago, it was just Friday night it seems.

Good Morning to all of you drivelers out there this morning.  Happy Monday to you.  Pull up a chair and get a cup of Gobblin's good coffee so that the sleep monsters will leave your eyes wide open.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 14, 2011)

Moaning everyone!   Have I ever told you that Mondays Stink?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2011)

top of da mernin G,E,B...
4 days until vacation.....yeah come on!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Mornin all, 4 day week


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin all, 4 day week



YO!! what up mud?? when will it be time ta slang mud again??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Monday came floating down the creek
> 
> wash the morning away with


 Much needed & appreciated!!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, you're right.  Monday morning did come floating by pretty darn quickly too.  Heck, a few hours ago, it was just Friday night it seems.
> 
> Good Morning to all of you drivelers out there this morning.  Happy Monday to you.  Pull up a chair and get a cup of Gobblin's good coffee so that the sleep monsters will leave your eyes wide open.





boneboy96 said:


> Moaning everyone!   Have I ever told you that Mondays Stink?


Uuuummm, no, I don't believe you have, refresh our memories............... :trampoline:


blood on the ground said:


> top of da mernin G,E,B...
> 4 days until vacation.....yeah come on!!


 Now that sounds good!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin all, 4 day week


 I ain't authorized no 4 day work week!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> YO!! what up mud?? when will it be time ta slang mud again??


There will be a race in Dec. but i'm gonna lay out till March when they start back up. So much to do and save up for has got me in a holdin pattern till then


Keebs said:


> Much needed & appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ahhhh you only know the half of it


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey a new smiley, got to try it..... ymmmmm :yummy: :yummy: Mustard:yummy: :yummy:


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2011)

Moanin.....little stove-up this am.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey a new smiley, got to try it..... ymmmmm :yummy: :yummy: Mustard:yummy: :yummy:




LOL....been wonderin when someone was gonna apply that one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Mornin Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> There will be a race in Dec. but i'm gonna lay out till March when they start back up. So much to do and save up for has got me in a holdin pattern till then
> 
> 
> ahhhh you only know the half of it


 that's what phones are for..........



mudracing101 said:


> Hey a new smiley, got to try it..... ymmmmm :yummy: :yummy: SYRUP:yummy: :yummy:


 


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin.....little stove-up this am.


 man, I should be in shape to use a climber now........:trampoline:


Jeff C. said:


> LOL....been wonderin when someone was gonna apply that one.


 you knew it'd be him, I haven't even checked them all out just yet................. :worm:


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that's what phones are for..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish I could say the same....lower back is actin up. 

 :nono: You won't see me usin either one of these :jump: :trampoline: any time soon.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I could say the same...._*lower back is actin up.*_
> 
> :nono: You won't see me usin either one of these :jump: :trampoline: any time soon.


 That's where it's hitting me too.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that's what phones are for..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 quit puttin words in my mouth oh yeah, incoming


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2011)

guess whut Keebs????


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2011)

its lunch time!!!:jump::yummy: Blood on the ground...AKA Litttle Johnny


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> quit puttin words in my mouth oh yeah, incoming


 what, mine sounded better!
 replied



blood on the ground said:


> guess whut Keebs????





blood on the ground said:


> its lunch time!!!:jump::yummy: Blood on the ground...AKA Litttle Johnny


 can't beat'em, join'em?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2011)

moanin.....
mouf dwy, need coffee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2011)

Aight....there was some Big Ol glazed with chocolate drizzled (thick) icing doughnuts starin at me everytime I walked by the kitchen counter, I just couldn't help myself. Had to use one or three of these:yummy::yummy::yummy:


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what, mine sounded better!
> replied
> 
> 
> ...



haa..you got that right...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin.....
> mouf dwy, need coffee.


:jump:



Jeff C. said:


> Aight....there was some Big Ol glazed with chocolate drizzled (thick) icing doughnuts starin at me everytime I walked by the kitchen counter, I just couldn't help myself. Had to use one or three of these:yummy::yummy::yummy:





blood on the ground said:


> haa..you got that right...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :jump:



Thank ya ma'am......may I have another???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya ma'am......may I have another???


:nono:


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :nono:



Somethin tells me this one :nono: is gonna get  like, around here


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Somethin tells me this one :nono: is gonna get  like, around here


  :jump:


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 14, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> top of da mernin G,E,B...
> 4 days until vacation.....yeah come on!!





mudracing101 said:


> Mornin all, 4 day week



Ya'll enjoy those 4 day weeks...mine still have 8 days!  :worm:


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>



still spreading joy and love, huh?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya'll enjoy those 4 day weeks...mine still have 8 days!  :worm:


 I have 5 days to use up, but I shoot for 4 day weekends instead of all at one time............ 


Les Miles said:


>


:jump:


rhbama3 said:


> still spreading joy and love, huh?


 how long you gotta be "incognito"??


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ruby Tuesdays , here i come


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2011)

am i late?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> am i late?



Nope


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2011)

Phone tag headache


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2011)

ok, when is the time gonna be right again on here?!?!?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, when is the time gonna be right again on here?!?!?



In the spring


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> In the spring


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



relax itlbe ok!!:trampoline:


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope



soooo, i aint missed nuthin?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> relax itlbe ok!!:trampoline:





blood on the ground said:


> soooo, i aint missed nuthin?


 Nope not a thing...........:yummy: ooops


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2011)

_*MUUUUUdddddddd, let's GO!*_


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ya see, now i'm late , lets go girlie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2011)

Big buck killed at family plantation, 20" wide, BIG ten ptr.  Should score well into the 150's.


The idjit missed the buck at 100yds running does Sat morn, goes back Sunday eve hunts about 2 miles away, same buck shows up, he MISSES him again, buck runs 20 yds, turns broadside and stops.  BANG, kills 'em.



Can you say LUCKY ???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Big buck killed at family plantation, 20" wide, BIG ten ptr.  Should score well into the 150's.
> 
> 
> The idjit missed the buck at 100yds running does Sat morn, goes back Sunday eve hunts about 2 miles away, same buck shows up, he MISSES him again, buck runs 20 yds, turns broadside and stops.  BANG, kills 'em.
> ...



Once a buck has a death wish, well


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Once a buck has a death wish, well



No kidding! 
"Goodbye, cruel world"..........


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 14, 2011)

Howdy!  :worm:  :trampoline:  :yummy:  :cow: :swords::jump::nono:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 14, 2011)

I need a nap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 14, 2011)

One day down and looking forward to the weekend already.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Big buck killed at family plantation, 20" wide, BIG ten ptr.  Should score well into the 150's.
> 
> 
> The idjit missed the buck at 100yds running does Sat morn, goes back Sunday eve hunts about 2 miles away, same buck shows up, he MISSES him again, buck runs 20 yds, turns broadside and stops.  BANG, kills 'em.
> ...



I wish a duck was as stupid as a pine goat. I'd get me a hen of all the eastern flyway birds, spray'em down with molasses and duck-n-rut, tie a ear of corn to there back, and let them all swim around in the pool and shoot them from the pool house blind.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2011)

on call, home alone, nothing on TV, i think i'll go tie some crappie jigs.


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> on call, home alone, nothing on TV, i think i'll go tie some crappie jigs.






I wish you would. It would rain for sure then.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> I wish you would. It would rain for sure then.



Just finished 3 dozen 1/16th oz.  chartreuse marabou/chartreuse chennille minnow heads with 3d eyes. Good looking jig for deep water fishing.


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished 3 dozen 1/16th oz.  chartreuse marabou/chartreuse chennille minnow heads with 3d eyes. Good looking jig for deep water fishing.




Conyers, Ga 30094


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Conyers, Ga 30094



i thought you just fished for them  big green  bass thingies?  You know, the ones that ruin my crappie fishing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2011)

I've had a phone crammed to my ear all day


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 15, 2011)

Man is it Hot and Humid outside this morning.  It feels hot like back on the 4th of July for some odd reason.  This incoming rain is screwing up my work schedule today and tomorrow unfortunately.


OK, where is everyone this morning ???

It looks like a deserted island in here........well all except for Gilligan and the Professor anyway.

Happy Tuesday to all of you and I hope that I can get a cup of coffee to help me get awake this morning.  Have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 15, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Man is it Hot and Humid outside this morning.  It feels hot like back on the 4th of July for some odd reason.  This incoming rain is screwing up my work schedule today and tomorrow unfortunately.
> 
> 
> OK, where is everyone this morning ???
> ...





Morning Mike. 

It's kind of toasty down here too. Humidity isn't so bad right now.

And yes, I've been up since 2:30 and just fixed myself a cup of coffee out of necessity. Sinuses driving me insane and hoping the heat will help with the drainage. 

Getting psyched about next week. Four days to go after Steamroller and then two weeks at Christmas. 

I love this time of year. 

Yall have a good one! :jump:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 15, 2011)

EE and Tbug  here is the first cup or a refill.  I got up at 3ish and could not believe the temp. was 59.  Had to look at two different thermometers to verify it was that hot.  Then got busy on computer paperwork and just made a fresh pot....enjoy







everyone else  GET UP.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2011)

Well hello and goooood morning waders, its going to be a fine day today!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 15, 2011)

It was 67 degrees when I went home from work this morning at 4:30 am.   Supposed to be in the low 70's today here in Roswell.  Humid too.   Oh and good moaning everyone.  :jump:  :jump:   :jump:


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2011)

Morning waders , i hope we get some rain soon.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

:trampoline:  :trampoline:


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2011)

i'm gonna be introuble


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mornin all...just passin thru. Talk with yall later today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning waders , i hope we get some rain soon.



I'm hunting tomorrow morning. Plan emergency weather drills accordingly. :worm:


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2011)

Mornin kiddos....sounds like I may be drivin in some rain soon. Gonna go pick up some skrimps


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> i'm gonna be introuble


 whut you done this time?????



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin all...just passin thru. Talk with yall later today.





rhbama3 said:


> I'm hunting tomorrow morning. Plan emergency weather drills accordingly. :worm:





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kiddos....sounds like I may be drivin in some rain soon. Gonna go pick up some skrimps


 skrimps? srsly?
Did you make the "right" phone call yesterday?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm hunting tomorrow morning. Plan emergency weather drills accordingly. :worm:



Oh Lawdy....might oughtta postpone my trip for a couple of days until the "epic" storm passes. 



Keebs said:


> whut you done this time?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si senorita.....I was referred to regional though, didn't get a chance to talk to them.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm hunting tomorrow morning. Plan emergency weather drills accordingly. :worm:


  want to come over here and hunt , i'd appreciate it 


Keebs said:


> whut you done this time?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didnt see it It got past ya or you would def. know


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh Lawdy....might oughtta postpone my trip for a couple of days until the "epic" storm passes.
> 
> 
> 
> Si senorita.....I was referred to regional though, didn't get a chance to talk to them.






mudracing101 said:


> want to come over here and hunt , i'd appreciate it
> 
> 
> You didnt see it It got past ya or you would def. know


 payback.................


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2011)

:worm:whatsssuuuuup?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> :worm:whatsssuuuuup?



you missed it


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> :worm:whatsssuuuuup?





mudracing101 said:


> you missed it


tsk, tsk, tsk, yeah he did, didn't he???:jump:


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2011)

whats for lunch today,


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> whats for lunch today,


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> whats for lunch today,



skeddy and a salad bout an hr 1/2 ago... that aint important.. whad i miss??


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2011)

yall jus pullin my leg... i didnt miss nuthin:nono:


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> skeddy and a salad bout an hr 1/2 ago... that aint important.. whad i miss??





blood on the ground said:


> yall jus pullin my leg... i didnt miss nuthin:nono:



Keebs you want to tell him or me , you know he is gonna be mad when he finds out what he missed


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs you want to tell him or me , you know he is gonna be mad when he finds out what he missed


*I* ain't tellin'im, YOU tell'em!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *I* ain't tellin'im, YOU tell'em!



Well i dont want to tell him either, get some one else to tell him, he missed it not me


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2011)

garsh dog it... i missed "IT" DIDNT I? oh man..ever time!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i dont want to tell him either, get some one else to tell him, he missed it not me


I didn't miss it neither............... let's get Matty to tell him, oh snap, that won't work..............


blood on the ground said:


> garsh dog it... i missed "IT" DIDNT I? oh man..ever time!!!


"It" was more than "IT", that's fo sure!  Even elfiii was amazed!:jump:


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I didn't miss it neither............... let's get Matty to tell him, oh snap, that won't work..............
> 
> "It" was more than "IT", that's fo sure!  Even elfiii was amazed!:jump:



you mean that you had enough for Mud, Matty, An Elfiii?
goodness...im all xcited now...

did they eat it plane or put somthin on it?:yummy:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2011)

hi.:worm:


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> you mean that you had enough for Mud, Matty, An Elfiii?
> goodness...im all xcited now...
> 
> did they eat it plane or put somthin on it?:yummy:


I ain't divulging any more tidbits........



Hooked On Quack said:


> hi.:worm:


:jump:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 15, 2011)

OK...what did I miss ????


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hi.:worm:



Yo Quacka


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2011)

rain starting early tomorrow and T'storms by the afternoon here. 
Yep, i still got it....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hi.:worm:


here ya go.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2011)

Didjaya'll get the pic of the big buck I sent ya ??  Well there it is, thanks Lil N!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didjaya'll get the pic of the big buck I sent ya ??


 I didn't realize you were in Alabama this week.............


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> OK...what did I miss ????



they wont say!! but im figurin Keebs has dun gave deer roast to mud, matty, and elfiii and didnt invite us

they no deer roast wif taters and carrots is my fafavorite.. so they toy wif me ever chance they get...

i aint a talkin on here fer ..fer fer five minutes:nono:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I didn't realize you were in Alabama this week.............



I don't get "it" ??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> they wont say!! but im figurin Keebs has dun gave deer roast to mud, matty, and elfiii and didnt invite us
> 
> they no deer roast wif taters and carrots is my fafavorite.. so they toy wif me ever chance they get...
> 
> i aint a talkin on here fer ..fer fer five minutes:nono:


are you holding your breath too?!?!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't get "it" ??


You ain't never heard the saying Alabama is a 100 years & an hour behind us?
(you posted that after I had posted the pic...... ) get it now?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> are you holding your breath too?!?!
> 
> 
> You ain't never heard the saying Alabama is a 100 years & an hour behind us?
> (you posted that after I had posted the pic...... ) get it now?



alright.. im back and i aint mad no more!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> are you holding your breath too?!?!
> 
> 
> You ain't never heard the saying Alabama is a 100 years & an hour behind us?
> (you posted that after I had posted the pic...... ) get it now?





Ohhhhhhhhhh . . . :nono:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2011)

HEY!!  Which one you idjits changed my avatar??

I didn't kill that deer!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> alright.. im back and i aint mad no more!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh . . . :nono:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HEY!!  Which one you idjits changed my avatar??
> 
> I didn't kill that deer!!



Well who did ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2011)

I aint never seen an idjit that wanted to be an idjit idjit


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I aint never seen an idjit that wanted to be an idjit idjit


"bless his heart"........................


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didjaya'll get the pic of the big buck I sent ya ??  Well there it is, thanks Lil N!!



Dadgum nice Buck!!! Reckon he was shakin is why he missed it so many times. 


Aight, yall have a good next couple days....I'm headin out. :cow:


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum nice Buck!!! Reckon he was shakin is why he missed it so many times.
> 
> 
> Aight, yall have a good next couple days....I'm headin out. :cow:


 C ya, chief!


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2011)

So .... where did november go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> C ya, chief!



Yes Ma'am.....BBS!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

slip said:


> So .... where did november go?


 It WASN'T ME!!!!!!! promise!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Yes Ma'am.....BBS!!!


 safe travels!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2011)

man!! ever time i jump in im 2 pages BEHINE...yall will hurry up an leave a feller!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> man!! ever time i jump in im 2 pages BEHINE...yall will hurry up an leave a feller!


ya snooze ya loose.............. where ya been?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2011)

See ya jeff, and really its like 90 degrees outside well atleast  you didnt miss anything this time blood


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> See ya jeff, and really its like 90 degrees outside well _*atleast  you didnt miss anything this time blood*_


 you sure about that??????


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 15, 2011)

Man, this day has gone just about as fast as Obama and his other half jetting all over the world spending our  money.

In a few minutes, Keebs and Mud will be already cranking up their jet engines and heading on their way home.  Is it me or any of the rest of you think that Keebs and Mud really do work each day?????

I'm thinking the government is paying them "on the side" to keep a watchful eye on the rest of us as we toil through our daily soap opera lives.  You know the titles of those sagas..........As The Stomach Churns, The Young And The Helpless, All My Illegitimate Children, The Edge Of Fright, Degenerate Hospital and, of course, throw in a Gilligan's Island at the end just to make us laugh a little.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well who did ???






My nephew .


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My nephew .


Nice deer, congrats to him



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Man, this day has gone just about as fast as Obama and his other half jetting all over the world spending our  money.
> 
> In a few minutes, Keebs and Mud will be already cranking up their jet engines and heading on their way home.  Is it me or any of the rest of you think that Keebs and Mud really do work each day?????
> 
> I'm thinking the government is paying them "on the side" to keep a watchful eye on the rest of us as we toil through our daily soap opera lives.  You know the titles of those sagas..........As The Stomach Churns, The Young And The Helpless, All My Illegitimate Children, The Edge Of Fright, Degenerate Hospital and, of course, throw in a Gilligan's Island at the end just to make us laugh a little.


oh Keebs you want to answer this one


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Man, this day has gone just about as fast as Obama and his other half jetting all over the world spending our  money.
> 
> In a few minutes, Keebs and Mud will be already cranking up their jet engines and heading on their way home. _* Is it me or any of the rest of you think that Keebs and Mud really do work each day?????
> 
> I'm thinking the government is paying them "on the side" to keep a watchful eye on the rest of us as we toil through our daily soap opera lives.  You know the titles of those sagas..........As The Stomach Churns, The Young And The Helpless, All My Illegitimate Children, The Edge Of Fright, Degenerate Hospital and, of course, throw in a Gilligan's Island at the end just to make us laugh a little.  *_


 Lissen heah buster, me thinks you're thinkin too much & lettin out ALLL of mine & Mud's secrets!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Nice deer, congrats to him
> 
> 
> oh Keebs you want to answer this one


 good 'nuff?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> good 'nuff?



Yep, that should do it , thanks. But that kinda stuff should really be on the down low.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2011)

Aw Laaaaaaaaaawd, I ate ENTIRELY too much Messican food today.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, that should do it , thanks. But that kinda stuff should really be on the down low.


 srsly, I know!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Aw Laaaaaaaaaawd, I ate ENTIRELY too much Messican food today.


:nono:


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Aw Laaaaaaaaaawd, I ate ENTIRELY too much Messican food today.



Least its not to cold to open a window yet...:nono:


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Aw Laaaaaaaaaawd, I ate ENTIRELY too much Messican food today.



 wifey called and said she's making taco's tonight. Gonna be fun pullin the covers over her head tonight


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> wifey called and said she's making taco's tonight. Gonna be fun pullin the covers over her head tonight


 'nother reason I don't miss being married..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 'nother reason I don't miss being married..........



ahhhh come on over , you can play to


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> ahhhh come on over , you can play to


 oh how well I know...................


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2011)

As Eagle eye has pointed out, the motor's runnin, time to  hit it


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> As Eagle eye has pointed out, the motor's runnin, time to  hit it


 I thought you'd never get here!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 'nother reason I don't miss being married..........



What? I thought all women like a "dutch oven".


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2011)

I been drankin since some time ago...am I late?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> I been drankin since some time ago...am I late?



Its never too late to start. It's knowing when to stop that trips everybody up.
The Mojo is in full force. Right as i loaded up the 4-wheeler, the clouds rolled in and the wind started blowing. I reckon all thats left is to wake up at 5am to a pouring rain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Its never too late to start. It's knowing when to stop that trips everybody up.
> The Mojo is in full force. Right as i loaded up the 4-wheeler, the clouds rolled in and the wind started blowing. I reckon all thats left is to wake up at 5am to a pouring rain.



thanks bama we sure need the rain.   you should go more often.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> thanks bama we sure need the rain.   you should go more often.



oh shuddup.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> thanks bama we sure need the rain.   you should go more often.





rhbama3 said:


> oh shuddup.....



Why the hostility??:swords:

The man has a genuine concern about the drought conditions plaguing this state


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Why the hostility??:swords:
> 
> The man has a genuine concern about the drought conditions plaguing this state



well, its more frustration than hostility. Looking at the messican radar, a shower is sitting on top of my hunting lease. Out of all the areas in the state, it nails my one little lease. Looks like more scattered showers coming from the gulf too. 
I just wanna kill 2-3 Does and call it a year.


----------



## deermeat270 (Nov 15, 2011)

Some guy is looking for a fridge repair man....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, its more frustration than hostility. Looking at the messican radar, a shower is sitting on top of my hunting lease. Out of all the areas in the state, it nails my one little lease. Looks like more scattered showers coming from the gulf too.
> I just wanna kill 2-3 Does and call it a year.



You gonna be able to hook up with Sugar Britches this year for some ducks??


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You gonna be able to hook up with Sugar Britches this year for some ducks??



The ball is rolling. Just waiting on him to finish begging the wifey.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Some guy is looking for a fridge repair man....



Just call the man, Aunt Bea.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, its more frustration than hostility. Looking at the messican radar, a shower is sitting on top of my hunting lease. Out of all the areas in the state, it nails my one little lease. Looks like more scattered showers coming from the gulf too.
> I just wanna kill 2-3 Does and call it a year.





rhbama3 said:


> The ball is rolling. Just waiting on him to finish begging the wifey.


He told me he ran that household???.........If you get the chance he has access to some really good private places!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just call the man, Aunt Bea.




That was a good episode!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry that it has taken me so long to reply to you two upstanding citizens !!!!   



mudracing101 said:


> oh Keebs you want to answer this one



Well, now I know just who wear the pants in this twosome !!!!   




Keebs said:


> Lissen heah buster, me thinks you're thinkin too much & lettin out ALLL of mine & Mud's secrets!!



Yep, I see that she wears those pants real well too.  I just love it when you talk mean to me too.  




Keebs said:


> good 'nuff?



You are always gooda nuff !!!!



mudracing101 said:


> Yep, that should do it , thanks. But that kinda stuff should really be on the down low.



I don't know nuttin bout the "down low" thing but I do know something about the "low down" part though.



mudracing101 said:


> As Eagle eye has pointed out, the motor's runnin, time to  hit it



That's what my Texas friend told me.



Keebs said:


> I thought you'd never get here!!!!!!!!



She told me that too.  Heck, I couldn't help it if the plane was late leaving Georgia.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 16, 2011)

A rainy day may need extra coffee  (thanks bama)


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 16, 2011)

Good Morning to all of the fellow drivelers out there on this hot and muggy morning.  Gobblin, thanks for the coffee because I need some this morning just to get awake.

And You are right, THANKS BAMA, FOR THE WET STUFF.  Bama has a great talent in bringing rain because all he has to do is think about going fishing,  turkey hunting, hog hunting, or even going out on his 4-wheeler to check his food plots on his deer hunting property.  By the time he gets his gear loaded up to go, it is raining "cats and dogs" outside.  He is much better than a regular Rain Dancer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 16, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of the fellow drivelers out there on this hot and muggy morning.  Gobblin, thanks for the coffee because I need some this morning just to get awake.
> 
> And You are right, THANKS BAMA, FOR THE WET STUFF.  Bama has a great talent in bringing rain because all he has to do is think about going fishing,  turkey hunting, hog hunting, or even going out on his 4-wheeler to check his food plots on his deer hunting property.  By the time he gets his gear loaded up to go, it is raining "cats and dogs" outside.  He is much better than a regular Rain Dancer.



76* here.  I could believe the temp and had to go outside to see and yes it is hot and muggy.  And raining.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2011)

mornin gobblin, an eagle.. i got the heavy H20 out my way! it was an all nighter, sure made it hard to roll out of the sack. yall have a good one!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 16, 2011)

Morning everyone...please keep my MOM in your thoughts and prayers.  She was rushed to the ER yesterday, may need an angiogram and stents to clear 2 hardened arteries.   That's about all I know so far...word trickles out of NY slowly.  Thanks all.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone...please keep my MOM in your thoughts and prayers.  She was rushed to the ER yesterday, may need an angiogram and stents to clear 2 hardened arteries.   That's about all I know so far...word trickles out of NY slowly.  Thanks all.



Will do. I hope all goes well. I have been through that with my dad. He is thankfully doing fine. Keep us posted.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone...please keep my MOM in your thoughts and prayers.  She was rushed to the ER yesterday, may need an angiogram and stents to clear 2 hardened arteries.   That's about all I know so far...word trickles out of NY slowly.  Thanks all.


 You got it BB!


Hankus said:


>




Mernin Folks!



Ooooooooh Ruuuu-UUuuuuTT!!!!!!!!!!!










Guess What??????????



























Armadillo - 0 -............ Keebs *2*!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone...please keep my MOM in your thoughts and prayers.  She was rushed to the ER yesterday, may need an angiogram and stents to clear 2 hardened arteries.   That's about all I know so far...word trickles out of NY slowly.  Thanks all.



You gottem' from us bud


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone...please keep my MOM in your thoughts and prayers.  She was rushed to the ER yesterday, may need an angiogram and stents to clear 2 hardened arteries.   That's about all I know so far...word trickles out of NY slowly.  Thanks all.





Will do Bob .


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Sorry that it has taken me so long to reply to you two upstanding citizens !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Now that was funny and i enjoyed your post but lets get one thing straight, Keebs dont wear the pants in this duo, she knows when to bring the mustard and how much




boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone...please keep my MOM in your thoughts and prayers.  She was rushed to the ER yesterday, may need an angiogram and stents to clear 2 hardened arteries.   That's about all I know so far...word trickles out of NY slowly.  Thanks all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2011)

Good mornin to the rest of ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Now that was funny and i enjoyed your post but lets get one thing straight, Keebs dont wear the pants in this duo, she knows when to bring the syrup and how much


 dat's right........


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> dat's right........



back to work girl


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> back to work girl


 I ain't never left................


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2011)

help!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> help!!!


Forgot the air freshner again, huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll bite, whats wrong idjit?????????


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2011)

keebs you so smart...

aint nothin wrong now, i get to be on top:trampoline:


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> keebs you so smart...
> 
> aint nothin wrong now,* i get to be on top*:trampoline:



Naahh, I ain't smart, I've just hung around this crew long enough to read the signs............. 
 Uuuuhhhh, I got work to do, BBL...................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2011)

:cow:


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> :cow:



:jump:


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wheres Les been hiding, aint heard nothing out of him lately , he aint done went and got banned has he


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Wheres Les been hiding, aint heard nothing out of him lately , he aint done went and got banned has he


sports forum............ but ya didn't hear that from me..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sports forum............ but ya didn't hear that from me..............



just looked , last activity 11-14 12:00 pm


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> just looked , last activity 11-14 12:00 pm


 ya can still read without logging on, it's called running under the radar~!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

What's fer lunch??????


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2011)

dont know yet , waiting on a phone call


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> dont know yet , waiting on a phone call


  :worm:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What's fer lunch??????





Ya mean dinner dontcha ??? :nono:


I'm having cheekun fried deer steak, peas, and rice !!:yummy:


----------



## Self! (Nov 16, 2011)

Dashing through the snow
In a one horse open sleigh
O'er the fields we go
Laughing all the way
Bells on bob tails ring
Making spirits bright
What fun it is to laugh and sing
A sleighing song tonight


Sang it wifs me folks


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Seriously, what was i thinking? Got up at 0445 and looked outside. No rain. Jumped in the truck and made it all of one mile before i hit the first of three pretty good showers. Got to the lease and although there puddles, the rain was gone. Climbed up in my tree and two minutes later, a cool wet breeze hit my face. Not good. Looked at da messican weather radar and could see the cell was close but thought it might JUST miss me. Then i heard the wall of water coming thru the woods. 5 minutes later, i'm soaked and then the wind starts gusting hard. An hour of no deer ,hogs and soaking wet while my tree tried to give me motion sickness, was enough. Came home and took a 45 minute nap. Now its time to go to work.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya mean dinner dontcha ??? :nono:
> 
> 
> I'm having cheekun fried deer steak, peas, and rice !!:yummy:


 Nope, I did not stutter, I said LUNCH........... I eat supper when I gets home in the evening.......... I go to dinner when I have to get all gussied up & fanci-fied!



William H Bonney said:


> Dashing through the snow
> In a one horse open sleigh
> O'er the fields we go
> Laughing all the way
> ...


 NO, it is THANKSGIVING'S month, NOT CHRISTMAS yet, quit rushing it, idjit!!



rhbama3 said:


> Seriously, what was i thinking? Got up at 0445 and looked outside. No rain. Jumped in the truck and made it all of one mile before i hit the first of three pretty good showers. Got to the lease and although there puddles, the rain was gone. Climbed up in my tree and two minutes later, a cool wet breeze hit my face. Not good. Looked at da messican weather radar and could see the cell was close but thought it might JUST miss me. Then i heard the wall of water coming thru the woods. 5 minutes later, i'm soaked and then the wind starts gusting hard. An hour of no deer ,hogs and soaking wet while my tree tried to give me motion sickness, was enough. Came home and took a 45 minute nap. Now its time to go to work.


  Aaaaawww, Wobert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 16, 2011)

Boneboy, Sorry to hear of your Mother's situation.  My Prayers are being sent for her and I Pray that all goes well.  I've got a couple of stents that were installed back in May of 2007 and they have done a good job for me.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Now that was funny and i enjoyed your post but lets get one thing straight, Keebs dont wear the pants in this duo, she knows when to bring the mustard and how much
> 
> Word on the street over in this part of the state is that Keebs wear the pants and you wear the truffles.  In fact, just last week I heard Keebs tell to you to go jump.....and on the way down, you asked if  that was high enough !!!





Keebs said:


> dat's right........



Actually, come to think about it, I think Keebs is like my friend in Texas cause she don't wear.....................................well nevermind. 

Now Keebs, if you're admitting to this.........................well, I might be believing it coming from you BUT I SHORE AIN'T BELIEVING IT FAST !!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Actually, come to think about it, I think Keebs is like my friend in Texas cause she don't wear.....................................well nevermind.
> 
> Now Keebs, if you're admitting to this.........................well, I might be believing it coming from you BUT I SHORE AIN'T BELIEVING IT FAST !!!


There ya go telling mine & yo gurlfrands secrets!!  WHAT are we gonna do with you?!?!
As for the 2nd part, go back & read my post where I quoted ol mudslinger!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya mean dinner dontcha ??? :nono:
> 
> 
> I'm having cheekun fried deer steak, peas, and rice !!:yummy:



And speaking of deer steaks, I went up to the country this morning and picked up my deer meat from my processor friend.  Now I have cubed deer meat, ground deer meat, and even some deer sausage.  I have been giving my vacuum sealer a workout during the past couple of hours now.  Ya'll might think that I am lying BUT I started cleaning out the two bottom shelves of the freezer and I am discarding several packs of cubed deer meat that was frozen back in 1996, 1997, 1999 and I also found several packs of catfish fillets and bass fillets from 1993 and that is the Gospel TRUTH.  I needed to make some room in this freezer for the new deer meat etc.  This freezer stays at minus 10 degrees.  I should have taken a photo of all of that meat before I put in three thrash bags and then out to the big garbage container a little bit ago.  I knew that some of the things were old but I never dreamed that my freezer also even had a couple of Japanese soldiers that were left over from WWII in it.   I still have a lot of work to do tonight in putting up the ground deer meat and also in packaging the sausage properly.  I have never had any of the sausage before but I am told my several people that my processor friend makes the very best anywhere around.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey MUD............. you're under a Tornado Watch, Bud, keep an eye on the messican's weather radar!!!!!!!!:jump:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey MUD............. you're under a Tornado Watch, Bud, keep an eye on the messican's weather radar!!!!!!!!:jump:



Got one here too . . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got one here too . . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

Now I'm in it too....................


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey MUD............. you're under a Tornado Watch, Bud, keep an eye on the messican's weather radar!!!!!!!!:jump:



I can near bout chunk a rock on the messican's radar here at work. If he hollars duck, Ima gonna go jump in the oil pit.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> I can near bout chunk a rock on the messican's radar here at work. If he hollars duck, Ima gonna go jump in the oil pit.


 You'd better, can't let nuttin happen to the Mrs.'s favorite cook!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 16, 2011)

We were in it until 15 minutes ago...actual tornado was seen on the ground here in Roswell/Alpharetta area.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2011)

:worm: im jus lookin....dont need nuthin...dont tell me what i missed....i will be fine


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 16, 2011)

Update on Mom, she was xferred to another hospital and is currently undergoing a cardiac catheterization as of 1 hour ago.  Please keep those prayers coming.  Thanks


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2011)

prayers sent sir.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2011)

Long horns, steak , potato , salad  

now i dont want to be in a tornado watch i want to be in a rain storm


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2011)

Changed our rain outlook from 40% to 30%


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 16, 2011)

I just have to ask.  What is a wader?  (other than them thangs i step into that come up to my chest).


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Long horns, steak , potato , salad
> 
> now i dont want to be in a tornado watch i want to be in a rain storm



ahhh who eats that?? QT hot dog jalapeno chips with a sprite...now that is a chin greazin!!

shoooot bring on the bad stuff.. tornaders an whatnot!!
i kinda like it!!
me and MC wuz going to build a storm chasin truck but the deal crashed when he wouldnt let me put a dixie horn on the dang thang... who dont like a dixie horn??


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I just have to ask.  What is a wader?  (other than them thangs i step into that come up to my chest).



Its us that take a cold beverage in one hand and wade out into the creek  bout tiddy deep and try to look cool while we are taking a pee pee.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I just have to ask.  What is a wader?  (other than them thangs i step into that come up to my chest).



well its a brotherhood, you got ta love da outdoors (in all flavers) enjoy a tall drank every now and then, dig some old rock and country...last but not least.... have the good ol USA running through your vanes.. if ya got that.. yer a wader!


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Its us that take a cold beverage in one hand and wade out into the creek  bout tiddy deep and try to look cool while we are taking a pee pee.




I see.  

So, is there a specific kind of beverage?

Is there a particular creek?

Andd if you shiver after you pee pee does that make you look uncool?


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2011)

Started the year with tornados ... dont really care to end it with them too.:swords:


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I see.
> 
> So, is there a specific kind of beverage?
> 
> ...



nope 
nope
and yep


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 16, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> well its a brotherhood, you got ta love da outdoors (in all flavers) enjoy a tall drank every now and then, dig some old rock and country...last but not least.... have the good ol USA running through your vanes.. if ya got that.. yer a wader!



I love the outdoors, been known to have a cold beverage in a tall dark brown bottle, love country music and southern rock and walked my beat on the wall for 4 years.  Glad to be aboard!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> well its a brotherhood, you got ta love da outdoors (in all flavers) enjoy a tall drank every now and then, dig some old rock and country...last but not least.... have the good ol USA running through your vanes.. if ya got that.. yer a wader!



Yer def. is good too... i guess


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> We were in it until 15 minutes ago...actual tornado was seen on the ground here in Roswell/Alpharetta area.





blood on the ground said:


> :worm: im jus lookin....dont need nuthin...dont tell me what i missed....i will be fine





boneboy96 said:


> Update on Mom, she was xferred to another hospital and is currently undergoing a cardiac catheterization as of 1 hour ago.  Please keep those prayers coming.  Thanks


 You got it BB, keep us updated, darlin'!


mudracing101 said:


> Long horns, steak , potato , salad
> 
> now i dont want to be in a tornado watch i want to be in a rain storm


Idon'tlikeyouverymuchrightnow!


pstrahin said:


> I just have to ask.  What is a wader?  (other than them thangs i step into that come up to my chest).





mudracing101 said:


> Its us that take a cold beverage in one hand and wade out into the creek  bout tiddy deep and try to look cool while we are taking a pee pee.


well, sorta............ some do it that way................ 


blood on the ground said:


> well its a brotherhood, you got ta love da outdoors (in all flavers) enjoy a tall drank every now and then, dig some old rock and country...last but not least.... have the good ol USA running through your vanes.. if ya got that.. yer a wader!


*AH-Hum!! I ain't no "brother", darlin'!


pstrahin said:


> I see.
> 
> So, is there a specific kind of beverage?
> 
> ...


good
nope, your choice
right cher
yes
welcome!:jump:


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I love the outdoors, been known to have a cold beverage in a tall dark brown bottle, love country music and southern rock and walked my beat on the wall for 4 years.  Glad to be aboard!



Welcome


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I love the outdoors, been known to have a cold beverage in a tall dark brown bottle, love country music and southern rock and _*walked my beat on the wall for 4 years*_.  Glad to be aboard!


 does that mean you have been in the service??  if so, I've never heard it put that way is why I'm asking..............


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 16, 2011)

I was in the service.  The "wall" is symbolic of the protection that our armed forces provide our county.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I was in the service.  The "wall" is symbolic of the protection that our armed forces provide our county.



Cool , what branch


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Cool , what branch



Air Force. 1983 - 1987.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> Air Force. 1983 - 1987.



My son joined the Airforce and just left for basic on Sunday


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I was in the service.  The "wall" is symbolic of the protection that our armed forces provide our county.





pstrahin said:


> Air Force. 1983 - 1987.



Double  's for you then!!!!!  My Daddy was USAF 21 years, Iz a "G.I. Brat" and Proud of it!!  
Welcome to the fire!



mudracing101 said:


> My son joined the Airforce and just left for basic on Sunday


 I'm proud of little mud too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Double  's for you then!!!!!  My Daddy was USAF 21 years, Iz a "G.I. Brat" and Proud of it!!
> Welcome to the fire!
> 
> 
> I'm proud of little mud too!



Thanks Keebs


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> My son joined the Airforce and just left for basic on Sunday



I wish him the absolute best.  I am sure you are proud of him.


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Double  's for you then!!!!!  My Daddy was USAF 21 years, Iz a "G.I. Brat" and Proud of it!!
> Welcome to the fire!
> 
> 
> I'm proud of little mud too!





Thanks Keebs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I wish him the absolute best.  I am sure you are proud of him.



Thanks, cant wait to go see him when he graduates boot camp


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks, cant wait to go see him when he graduates boot camp


 if he's anything like his Mama, he'll do just fine!  
j/k'ing, he's gonna be fine!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2011)

Man, it's almost DARK outside.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, it's almost DARK outside.


Nu-uh, I still have light coming through my window.......... oh you mean up yonder..............


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, it's almost DARK outside.



take your sunglasses off, idjit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah c'mon.....from NOLA!!! 

My buddy is cookin up some smothered down Venison/Hot Pork sausage/Bacon steak patties for dinner tonight. Spiced and seasoned like a true coona......uh, you know


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah c'mon.....from NOLA!!!
> 
> My buddy is cookin up some smothered down Venison/Hot Pork sausage/Bacon steak patties for dinner tonight. Spiced and seasoned like a true coona......uh, you know



I was in south Louisiana the other day and heard a man call his wife a coona__.  I expected to see a fight but apparently that is a term of endearment.  Go figure.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah c'mon.....from NOLA!!!
> 
> My buddy is cookin up some smothered down Venison/Hot Pork sausage/Bacon steak patties for dinner tonight. Spiced and seasoned like a true coona......uh, you know


Skrimp?!?!?!



pstrahin said:


> I was in south Louisiana the other day and heard a man call his wife a coona__.  I expected to see a fight but apparently that is a term of endearment.  Go figure.


We have a few of those lurking around here from time to time...................


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I was in south Louisiana the other day and heard a man call his wife a coona__.  I expected to see a fight but apparently that is a term of endearment.  Go figure.




Proud of it around these parts.... 



Keebs said:


> Skrimp?!?!?!
> 
> 
> We have a few of those lurking around here from time to time...................





Absolutely!!! 

CYl....gotta go indulge in a cool beverage or 3


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Proud of it around these parts....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have fun, Chief............. keep my shkrimp safe on the way home!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mernin Folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 I thought about calling you afterwards........ 410, one handed, flash light in the other hand - - Bam, them baby's are history........


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought about calling you afterwards........ 410, one handed, flash light in the other hand - - Bam, them baby's are history........



howd you hold yer beer?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> howd you hold yer beer?


 beer cap............ *Duh*........... where you from again??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2011)

Hope I have a house to go home to. Just watched a strong cell go over my house here on the radar.........Phone reports of trees down and buildings damaged in the area


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope I have a house to go home to. Just watched a strong cell go over my house here on the radar.........Phone reports of trees down and buildings damaged in the area


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> beer cap............ *Duh*........... where you from again??



1.  Wes Birginia
2.  Langley AFB
3.  Norf Cowolina
4.  Cow Eat a County.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> 1.  Wes Birginia
> 2.  Langley AFB
> 3.  Norf Cowolina
> 4.  Cow Eat a County.


Good thing you're a good speller, some of our members would NEVER figure out any of those places!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2011)

Just Got another phone call........Guess I need to go see if the house is still there.........Later folks


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good thing you're a good speller, some of our members would NEVER figure out any of those places!




jus tryin to be in cog neat oh.


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just Got another phone call........Guess I need to go see if the house is still there.........Later folks



I hope everything is ok.  Be safe!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 16, 2011)

Reports of a Tornado Warning in the area of Avera and Stapleton on over to Wrens right now.  Was just talking to a friend in Wrens and they lost power a couple of minutes ago.  TV showed a possible tornado on the south edge of Avera and was moving in the direction of the south edge of Wrens.  Some real nasty weather happening right now.


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope I have a house to go home to. Just watched a strong cell go over my house here on the radar.........Phone reports of trees down and buildings damaged in the area





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just Got another phone call........Guess I need to go see if the house is still there.........Later folks



I hope everything is alright RUTT.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just Got another phone call........Guess I need to go see if the house is still there.........Later folks





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Reports of a Tornado Warning in the area of Avera and Stapleton on over to Wrens right now.  Was just talking to a friend in Wrens and they lost power a couple of minutes ago.  TV showed a possible tornado on the south edge of Avera and was moving in the direction of the south edge of Wrens.  Some real nasty weather happening right now.


Just called Quack & he has alarms sounding off!!
Hope all of ya'll over that way stay safe!!!!!




pstrahin said:


> jus tryin to be in cog neat oh.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 16, 2011)

The sun is shinning here in Lawrenceville.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2011)

Every one be safe , i'm gonna outside to do a rain dance see ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Every one be safe , i'm gonna outside to do a rain dance see ya'll


hold on, I had to get my rain slicker outa da closet........... bye ya'll!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope I have a house to go home to. Just watched a strong cell go over my house here on the radar.........Phone reports of trees down and buildings damaged in the area




I'll be home around 7 ish, call me if you need anything.





Keebs said:


> Just called Quack & he has alarms sounding off!!
> Hope all of ya'll over that way stay safe!!!!!






Man we got hit  HARD on this end of the county, just now get everything back up and running.

Sorry I had to cut you short, but I had a MESS !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hope everyone is okay. 
I'll be hunting next week mostly afternoons. Plan accordingly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hope everyone is okay.
> I'll be hunting next week mostly afternoons. Plan accordingly.





It's ON !!!  Check yo PM's Pookie !!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be home around 7 ish, call me if you need anything.
> Man we got hit  HARD on this end of the county, just now get everything back up and running.
> 
> Sorry I had to cut you short, but I had a MESS !!


NO problem, I was just calling to ck on ya after you sent that pic & then Rutt posted about the cell over ya'll's way.......... you know how I worry!
Coming down here now............... headed to watch the radar, Dish is out


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's ON !!!  Check yo PM's Pookie !!



pm answered. :trampoline:


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just Got another phone call........Guess I need to go see if the house is still there.........Later folks





pstrahin said:


> I hope everything is ok.  Be safe!





slip said:


> I hope everything is alright RUTT.





Keebs said:


> Just called Quack & he has alarms sounding off!!
> Hope all of ya'll over that way stay safe!!!!!


Everything is fine here at the house!!

Tornado went just about 1 mile south of the house!! Saw pics of the funnel cloud on Channel 13 WMAZ

Just got power back on!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Everything is fine here at the house!!
> 
> Tornado went just about 1 mile south of the house!! Saw pics of the funnel cloud on Channel 13 WMAZ
> 
> Just got power back on!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NO problem, I was just calling to ck on ya after you sent that pic & then Rutt posted about the cell over ya'll's way.......... you know how I worry!
> Coming down here now............... headed to watch the radar, Dish is out




Took me 30 minutes to get that dadblame alarm to shutup!!




rhbama3 said:


> pm answered. :trampoline:




Fur gonna fly !! 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Everything is fine here at the house!!
> 
> Tornado went just about 1 mile south of the house!! Saw pics of the funnel cloud on Channel 13 WMAZ
> 
> Just got power back on!!




Tried calling you and left a message.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Took me 30 minutes to get that dadblame alarm to shutup!!
> 
> _*Fur gonna fly !!*_
> 
> Tried calling you and left a message.


Pookie & Sugar Britches got a DATE?!?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Pookie & Sugar Britches got a DATE?!?!?!



yes we do!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 16, 2011)

Latest update is she is in Recovery room and will be released tomorrow.  Then off to the cardiologist.  Found a blockage in the back of one of the chambers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Latest update is she is in Recovery room and will be released tomorrow.  Then off to the cardiologist.  Found a blockage in the back of one of the chambers.



Bob, you know if there are any questions about heart or heart surgery, i might can help with some answers. Not sure what they mean by "blockage in the back of one of the chambers." I'm thinking its probably the Right Coronary artery, but it could be a Circumflex or Posterior Desc. Artery. Glad they know what they are dealing with, though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Latest update is she is in Recovery room and will be released tomorrow.  Then off to the cardiologist.  Found a blockage in the back of one of the chambers.



Me and H22 are praying for your Mom. My Mom and Dad had bypass and my oldest brother has had several stints. They are all doing good.  The things they can do these days is amazing.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> yes we do!


:trampoline: PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!



boneboy96 said:


> Latest update is she is in Recovery room and will be released tomorrow.  Then off to the cardiologist.  Found a blockage in the back of one of the chambers.


 Glad they know what they're looking at!!  Prayers continuing!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bob, you know if there are any questions about heart or heart surgery, i might can help with some answers. Not sure what they mean by "blockage in the back of one of the chambers." I'm thinking its probably the Right Coronary artery, but it could be a Circumflex or Posterior Desc. Artery. Glad they know what they are dealing with, though.


What do you know about Marfan's? That is what my son has. Nobody knew about it back in the 90's.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What do you know about Marfan's? That is what my son has. Nobody knew about it back in the 90's.



Way too many answers to cover it in one post. From a cardiac standpoint, depending on severity, Marfans syndrome patients CAN have problems with valves and arterial vessels. I think i've operated on 3 in the last 10 years and all 3 were tricuspid valve issues. This certainly does not mean all Marfans will have valve issues.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Way too many answers to cover it in one post. From a cardiac standpoint, depending on severity, Marfans syndrome patients CAN have problems with valves and arterial vessels. I think i've operated on 3 in the last 10 years and all 3 were tricuspid valve issues. This certainly does not mean all Marfans will have valve issues.



We just take him to the heart Dr. every year to measure his aortic root. We went to Scottish in ATL. LOVE THAT PLACE.  Sent to Emory when he turned 18. We were not pleased with Emory so we found a heart Dr. in Athens that happens to be friends with the Marfan's expert at Emory. Feel pretty comfy with that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We just take him to the heart Dr. every year to measure his aortic root. We went to Scottish in ATL. LOVE THAT PLACE.  Sent to Emory when he turned 18. We were not pleased with Emory so we found a heart Dr. in Athens that happens to be friends with the Marfan's expert at Emory. Feel pretty comfy with that.



Sounds like he's in good hands.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bob, you know if there are any questions about heart or heart surgery, i might can help with some answers. Not sure what they mean by "blockage in the back of one of the chambers." I'm thinking its probably the Right Coronary artery, but it could be a Circumflex or Posterior Desc. Artery. Glad they know what they are dealing with, though.



Appreciate it Robert.   I get updates from my sister as they come.  She's an RN since '74...she tells the doc's what she wants done and they do it.     When my sister told me this evening that mom had a small blockage in the back, I thought it was her back...since she has had back and spinal problems since early 70's from an accident.  But she said it was in the back of the heart...one of the chambers I guess.   Small blockage in one of the arteries.  They were going to discharge her at midnight but my suster said no, you're gonna keep her and I'll get her in the morning...let her rest comfortably.  I'm guessing they went in thru the groin, and not in thru the underarm.   She was still in recovery so my sister hadn't seen her yet.  That was around 6pm.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We just take him to the heart Dr. every year to measure his aortic root. We went to Scottish in ATL. LOVE THAT PLACE.  Sent to Emory when he turned 18. We were not pleased with Emory so we found a heart Dr. in Athens that happens to be friends with the Marfan's expert at Emory. Feel pretty comfy with that.


That's another one I haven't heard of, but MAN, ain't it nice to have someone that DOES know?!?!  only at the campfire!
Hope he gets along ok!



boneboy96 said:


> Appreciate it Robert.   I get updates from my sister as they come.  She's an RN since '74...she tells the doc's what she wants done and they do it.     When my sister told me this evening that mom had a small blockage in the back, I thought it was her back...since she has had back and spinal problems since early 70's from an accident.  But she said it was in the back of the heart...one of the chambers I guess.   Small blockage in one of the arteries.  They were going to discharge her at midnight but my suster said no, you're gonna keep her and I'll get her in the morning...let her rest comfortably.  I'm guessing they went in thru the groin, and not in thru the underarm.   She was still in recovery so my sister hadn't seen her yet.  That was around 6pm.


Hope she continues to improve, Bob, got ya'll in my prayers, sweetie!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's another one I haven't heard of, but MAN, ain't it nice to have someone that DOES know?!?!  only at the campfire!
> Hope he gets along ok!
> 
> 
> Hope she continues to improve, Bob, got ya'll in my prayers, sweetie!



Thanks there D3.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

anybody want some of my lean cuisine sesame chicken? I just couldn't stand the idea of another hungry man salisbury steak.


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Everything is fine here at the house!!
> 
> Tornado went just about 1 mile south of the house!! Saw pics of the funnel cloud on Channel 13 WMAZ
> 
> Just got power back on!!



I am glad you and yours are ok.  Saw on the news that there were some injuries.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody want some of my lean cuisine sesame chicken? I just couldn't stand the idea of another hungry man salisbury steak.


You need to get know Marie Callender:yummy:


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody want some of my lean cuisine sesame chicken? I just couldn't stand the idea of another hungry man salisbury steak.



Thanks but no.  I cheated tonight and had pizza and an adult beverage.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Thanks there D3.





rhbama3 said:


> anybody want some of my lean cuisine sesame chicken? I just couldn't stand the idea of another hungry man salisbury steak.


Naaaahhh, I'll pass, that kinda stuff is usually my lunch, got left-over pizza brought home tonight........... at least I ain't gotta cook!
Catch ya'll on the flip side, peace out!


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2011)

:cow: + flat rock is happening out side right now ...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> Thanks but no.  I cheated tonight and had pizza and an adult beverage.


 You TOOOOO????????? que the twilight music!!!!!!!!!
later ya'll, g'nite!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2011)

slip said:


> :cow: + flat rock is happening out side right now ...


you're avatar is kewl & creepy at the same time! BYE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You need to get know Marie Callender:yummy:



What restaurants they got in the Warthen/Sandersville area? We may need to meet up in a parking lot and share a can of sardines.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 16, 2011)

*peeks my head in the door*

Hi Yall... whats shakin?


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you're avatar is kewl & creepy at the same time! BYE!!!!!!!!!



G'night Keebs.


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You TOOOOO????????? que the twilight music!!!!!!!!!
> later ya'll, g'nite!



Freaky.

Good night.


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> *peeks my head in the door*
> 
> Hi Yall... whats shakin?





Hey Snow .... how you been?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I am glad you and yours are ok.  Saw on the news that there were some injuries.


Thanks!!..........The road I live on basically runs North/South. The worst of the storm crossed my road approximately 1 mile south of my house.............The damage shown in the pics on the news was about 3 miles east of the house



slip said:


> :cow: + flat rock is happening out side right now ...


Awww great!!.....round 2


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> *peeks my head in the door*
> 
> Hi Yall... whats shakin?



Have we met? 
You don't call, you don't write, I thought you don't wuv us no more. 
Welcome back, Snow-babe!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody want some of my lean cuisine sesame chicken? I just couldn't stand the idea of another hungry man salisbury steak.



Those the ones that have all the anti-suicide tips on the packaging?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> Freaky.
> 
> Good night.



Night, PS. 
You too, Keebles....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Those the ones that have all the anti-suicide tips on the packaging?



naw, just the "Spay and neuter your pets". 
Wait.... what?


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 16, 2011)

Woo Hoo!!!:trampoline: 
I was given 4 tickets to the Georgia/Kentucky game this weekend. It's my first UGA game that I have ever been to. Plus to top it all of the inlaws want me to bring the boy down in the morning so I can go hunting. 

Lord, I don't know what I've done to get these gifts but I sure do appreciate it!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Hey Snow .... how you been?


Hey Slip! They get yer heart stuff all figured out yet? 

Been alright. I'm still breathin, so I reckon thats a good thing  


rhbama3 said:


> Have we met?
> You don't call, you don't write, I thought you don't wuv us no more.
> Welcome back, Snow-babe!


Of course I still wuvs yall  

Thanks Wingman  I see you're still the icky weather man


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks!!..........The road I live on basically runs North/South. The worst of the storm crossed my road approximately 1 mile south of my house.............The damage shown in the pics on the news was about 3 miles east of the house
> 
> Awww great!!.....round 2



Hey Mitch  

Glad yalls house was out of the line of fire!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Woo Hoo!!!:trampoline:
> I was given 4 tickets to the Georgia/Kentucky game this weekend. It's my first UGA game that I have ever been to. Plus to top it all of the inlaws want me to bring the boy down in the morning so I can go hunting.
> 
> Lord, I don't know what I've done to get these gifts but I sure do appreciate it!!



I love going to games. You have a hard time actually seeing close plays, but the atmosphere is awesome if you've never been to one.


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I love going to games. You have a hard time actually seeing close plays, but the atmosphere is awesome if you've never been to one.



That's what I love about going to Braves games and high school games. 

Never having been to a UGA game I don't care if it's in the nose bleed section, I just wanna GO!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Slip! They get yer heart stuff all figured out yet?
> 
> Been alright. I'm still breathin, so I reckon thats a good thing
> 
> ...



Yep. Two hours in a swaying tree soaking wet this morning was worth one inch of rain, 30mph winds, and 3 tornado's.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Two hours in a swaying tree soaking wet this morning was worth one inch of rain, 30mph winds, and 3 tornado's.



Don't reckon ya needed a shower this mornin, didja? 

Been over 2 yrs since we been huntin, but I did scare about 8 deer outta the back pasture a few weeks back. One doe still had a fawn with very visible spots


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> That's what I love about going to Braves games and high school games.
> 
> Never having been to a UGA game I don't care if it's in the nose bleed section, I just wanna GO!



be careful, it can be addictive( and expensive). I still need to go to 3 stadums to cover all the SEC stadiums. It's fun going to opponents stadiums.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> *peeks my head in the door*
> 
> Hi Yall... whats shakin?


Hey Snowy!!



Keebs said:


> you're avatar is kewl & creepy at the same time! BYE!!!!!!!!!


G'nite Darlin!!



rhbama3 said:


> What restaurants they got in the Warthen/Sandersville area? We may need to meet up in a parking lot and share a can of sardines.


Nothing  but the convenience store in Warthen they used to have hoop cheese, Saltines, and vienna sausages

In Sandersville Some of the fast food chains, a couple of Messican joints, and a Mom & Pop Steakhouse


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Don't reckon ya needed a shower this mornin, didja?
> 
> Been over 2 yrs since we been huntin, but I did scare about 8 deer outta the back pasture a few weeks back. One doe still had a fawn with very visible spots



still doing the farm thing?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> G'nite Darlin!!
> 
> ...



guess i better bring my own lobster and caviar, then.


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> be careful, it can be addictive( and expensive). I still need to go to 3 stadums to cover all the SEC stadiums. It's fun going to opponents stadiums.



Oh I know! I have to go to a Falcon's game, Wrigley Field, Fenway Park, any Nascar race at Bristol, a race at Talladega, a Packer's game at Lambeau Field, and a Bears game at Soldier Field to complete my Sports Bucket List. I will be happy with just getting half of that done to be honest.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> still doing the farm thing?



Thats all up in the air again.  But, in the mean time, we're tryin to, yup  In fact, picked some broccoli from my garden today


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats all up in the air again.  But, in the mean time, we're tryin to, yup  In fact, picked some broccoli from my garden today



cool!


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Slip! They get yer heart stuff all figured out yet?
> 
> Been alright. I'm still breathin, so I reckon thats a good thing
> 
> ...



Not really
Still hitting good and bad times with it ... but it still beats so im happy

Hope things have been good for you and your family?


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> cool!



Oh yeah. Aimee was jumping up and down for joy... SHE demanded I plant broccoli (even though I already had planned on it).


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Woo Hoo!!!:trampoline:
> I was given 4 tickets to the Georgia/Kentucky game this weekend. It's my first UGA game that I have ever been to. Plus to top it all of the inlaws want me to bring the boy down in the morning so I can go hunting.
> 
> Lord, I don't know what I've done to get these gifts but I sure do appreciate it!!


Just don't let your wife catch you lookin!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch
> 
> Glad yalls house was out of the line of fire!!!


We were Lucky tonight!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Not really
> Still hitting good and bad times with it ... but it still beats so im happy
> 
> Hope things have been good for you and your family?



Well hopefully it all gets sorted out for ya.. tell yer ticker I said to shape up! 

Yup.. things been goin  Roof over our heads and food on the table. Reckon we're doin good


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just don't let your wife catch you lookin!!
> 
> We were Lucky tonight!!



Mother Nature sure knows how to give us all some grey hair! Thats for sure!  

Yall been doin good?


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I just couldn't stand the idea of another hungry man salisbury steak.



Those ain't bad if you don't mind tasting them for the next 8 hours.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> guess i better bring my own lobster and caviar, then.


Yup......That kind of stuff is a little hard to find around here!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Those ain't bad if you don't mind tasting them for the next 8 hours.


i know, right?  


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yup......That kind of stuff is a little hard to find around here!!


here too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mother Nature sure knows how to give us all some grey hair! Thats for sure!
> 
> Yall been doin good?


Been doing good!!.........Busy with Tucker, training, and the hunt test circuit


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been doing good!!.........Busy with Tucker, training, and the hunt test circuit


I bet! He's turned into one fine K9! Yall have done an outstanding job 

Alright yall... time for me to get to bed.. no more late nights for me! 10pm gets here and I'm ready to crash! NIGHT!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I bet! He's turned into one fine K9! Yall have done an outstanding job
> 
> Alright yall... time for me to get to bed.. no more late nights for me! 10pm gets here and I'm ready to crash! NIGHT!


Good night!!


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I bet! He's turned into one fine K9! Yall have done an outstanding job
> 
> Alright yall... time for me to get to bed.. no more late nights for me! 10pm gets here and I'm ready to crash! NIGHT!



Take care.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2011)

i gotta call it a night. Getting up at 0445 and hunting before work was a bad idea....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What restaurants they got in the Warthen/Sandersville area? We may need to meet up in a parking lot and share a can of sardines.



You'd better check in with me if you're in the neighborhood!  :cow:



rhbama3 said:


> I love going to games. You have a hard time actually seeing close plays, but the atmosphere is awesome if you've never been to one.



"ATMOSPHERE" .... is THAT what they call it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2011)

Can you smell it?

Today it is


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the coffee, Gobblin.  I surely need it to get awake today.  It seems like I just went to bed a little bit ago.  OHH, I remember now, it was just a little while ago when I went to bed.  

HAPPY THURSDAY to everyone and a special hug goes out to Snowey as I see that she made an appearance last night and I have surely missed her lately.  Hope she stops back in again soon.

I also hope that none of you suffered too much damage yesterday and last night due to the really nasty weather including high winds, rain, hail and MULTIPLE tornadoes across the state.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2011)

morning gobblin, eagle.. i hope its a good one for yall. its nice out this morning.. i could stand some more of this, it sure is better than hot,hot,hot.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 17, 2011)

Good morning all...have a great Thursday...weekend's almost here!


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 17, 2011)

My weekend starts this afternoon.  Going to Talbot Co. to hunt tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 17, 2011)

Buncha sleepy heads 


WAKE UP!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> My weekend starts this afternoon.  Going to Talbot Co. to hunt tomorrow and Saturday.



mine tooooo at 4pm im off for 10 days....ding!!! im lovin it!!! i will be on da road some though....smokin a bird at my dads in heaven/Alabama, then doing some hunting. from there headin to N GA an deep frying a bird at another get together...that one will mostly be a beer drankin and a chin greazin kick off to da howidays

I have been busier than a centipede in a toe countin contest this mornin!! good lawd!!


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 17, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> mine tooooo at 4pm im off for 10 days....ding!!! im lovin it!!! i will be on da road some though....smokin a bird at my dads in heaven/Alabama, then doing some hunting. from there headin to N GA an deep frying a bird at another get together...that one will mostly be a beer drankin and a chin greazin kick off to da howidays
> 
> I have been busier than a centipede in a toe countin contest this mornin!! good lawd!!



Yep. I'll be headin to NC next week to spend Thanksgiving with the fam.  Looking forward to some time away from the grind.  Trying to cram 2 days worth of work into the next 9 hours.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2011)

Morning waders, everybody still with us? We got a rain last night for about 7 or 8 minutes but it was hard No damage Well got a lot to do today then its off for 10


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 17, 2011)

merning folks


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

SNOWYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! Hi sista!

Looks like this place will be a ghost town for the next couple of weeks!
Mornin ya'll, everything is "safe & secure" at Dulieville, all critters accounted for, some rain, no hail one small limb down, we good to go!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> SNOWYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! Hi sista!
> 
> Looks like this place will be a ghost town for the next couple of weeks!
> Mornin ya'll, everything is "safe & secure" at Dulieville, all critters accounted for, some rain, no hail one small limb down, we good to go!



mornin Is that a mustard bisquit i smell on ya


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2011)

Have I missed anything?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> mornin Is that a mustard bisquit i smell on ya


 uuummm................. maybe................ 


blood on the ground said:


> Have I missed anything?


 You really are from Alabama, aren't you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuummm................. maybe................
> 
> You really are from Alabama, aren't you?



I knew it!!!!!!! You smell like soooooooooooooooooo good


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Have I missed anything?



aahhh nevermind.................


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I knew it!!!!!!! You smell like soooooooooooooooooo good






mudracing101 said:


> aahhh nevermind.................


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> mornin Is that a mustard bisquit i smell on ya



Mud thanks for the reminder.  I need to buy some more mustard and also a couple of more jars of Duke's Mayonnaise while it is on sale this week. (4 quarts of spares don't last too long in the pantry).

And speaking of mustard..........I took some deer sausage by my cousin's house yesterday morning and this morning he called me and said that he cooked a couple of patties for his lunch yesterday and he also put some MUSTARD on them and before he knew it his tongue was slapping his face.    :yummy:    :yummy:


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuummm................. maybe................
> 
> You really are from Alabama, aren't you?





mudracing101 said:


> I knew it!!!!!!! You smell like soooooooooooooooooo good





mudracing101 said:


> aahhh nevermind.................




Based on all of the above........You know I used to sit and wonder about you two,  .............. BUT now I just  SIT !!!!!


ps:  I hope that you both have a good day and please, please, please, stay out of trouble cause I know that it has a way of finding you two !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mud thanks for the reminder.  I need to buy some more mustard and also a couple of more jars of Duke's Mayonnaise while it is on sale this week. (4 quarts of spares don't last too long in the pantry).
> 
> And speaking of mustard..........I took some deer sausage by my cousin's house yesterday morning and this morning he called me and said that he cooked a couple of patties for his lunch yesterday and he also put some MUSTARD on them and before he knew it his tongue was slapping his face.    :yummy:    :yummy:


You can't beat mustard on sausage, that I will agree with........... unless it's bell pepper jelly..............


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Based on all of the above........You know I used to sit and wonder about you two,  .............. BUT now I just  SIT !!!!!
> 
> 
> ps:  I hope that you both have a good day and please, please, please, stay out of trouble cause I know that it has a way of finding you two !!!!


 Us? Trouble??? NEVAH!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I knew it!!!!!!! You smell like soooooooooooooooooo good



Aaaawww yer is sossweeet...

Dadjimjohnny...ain't never had a feller tell me that b4


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2011)

good morning, Vietnam.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2011)

Y'all ever swallered big red before? Its jus like corn! Sep different!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning, Vietnam.....





blood on the ground said:


> Y'all ever swallered big red before? Its jus like corn! Sep different!


 boy, you juss ain't right!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 17, 2011)

Mornin Waders,

Rain is gone...gettin' cooler outside...going to the woods with my good luck charm (Sam) tomorrow.


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 17, 2011)

Ya'll keep me in your prayers.  Me and Mr Duck made the trip to Thomasville Dept of Drivers Services yesterday.

There's a new learners permit burning a hole in his pocket.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Waders,
> 
> Rain is gone...gettin' cooler outside...going to the woods with my good luck charm (Sam) tomorrow.





Sirduke said:


> Ya'll keep me in your prayers.  Me and Mr Duck made the trip to Thomasville Dept of Drivers Services yesterday.
> 
> There's a new learners permit burning a hole in his pocket.


 You gonna have even MORE grey hair before long!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Waders,
> 
> Rain is gone...gettin' cooler outside...going to the woods with my good luck charm (Sam) tomorrow.


I'm not hunting anymore till Monday possibly. Weather should be perfect till then. 


Sirduke said:


> Ya'll keep me in your prayers.  Me and Mr Duck made the trip to Thomasville Dept of Drivers Services yesterday.
> 
> There's a new learners permit burning a hole in his pocket.


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 17, 2011)

It was a fun trip for me Keebs, I quizzed him and picked on him all the way over, and when we got there, he was being quiet (as always, cause he don't talk much) til the lady told him they didn't issue licenses to deaf mutes, at which he spoke up LOUDLY, "I can talk".

He drove me home, I spent the trip looking out the side window for deer, possums, anything to keep my mind off who was driving.

We got the book to keep up with his hours, and I read the instructions on "coaching your beginning driver".  Come to find out, I am not allowed to yell at him while teaching him. 

It also recommends that the instructor/parent, take time to practice steering with left hand from passenger seat and putting car in neutral for passenger seat...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> It was a fun trip for me Keebs, I quizzed him and picked on him all the way over, and when we got there, he was being quiet (as always, cause he don't talk much) til the lady told him they didn't issue licenses to deaf mutes, at which he spoke up LOUDLY, "I can talk".
> 
> He drove me home, I spent the trip looking out the side window for deer, possums, anything to keep my mind off who was driving.
> 
> ...


 You need to keep good notes, I KNOW there'll be a story in there some where!!


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You need to keep good notes, I KNOW there'll be a story in there some where!!



Oh, I'm sure there will be.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Oh, I'm sure there will be.


 You could always let your brother help out with the training...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mud thanks for the reminder.  I need to buy some more mustard and also a couple of more jars of Duke's Mayonnaise while it is on sale this week. (4 quarts of spares don't last too long in the pantry).
> 
> And speaking of mustard..........I took some deer sausage by my cousin's house yesterday morning and this morning he called me and said that he cooked a couple of patties for his lunch yesterday and he also put some MUSTARD on them and before he knew it his tongue was slapping his face.    :yummy:    :yummy:





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Based on all of the above........You know I used to sit and wonder about you two,  .............. BUT now I just  SIT !!!!!
> 
> 
> ps:  I hope that you both have a good day and please, please, please, stay out of trouble cause I know that it has a way of finding you two !!!!





Keebs said:


> Us? Trouble??? NEVAH!






blood on the ground said:


> Aaaawww yer is sossweeet...
> 
> Dadjimjohnny...ain't never had a feller tell me that b4


:nono: 



Sirduke said:


> Ya'll keep me in your prayers.  Me and Mr Duck made the trip to Thomasville Dept of Drivers Services yesterday.
> 
> There's a new learners permit burning a hole in his pocket.


Congrats to the boy


rhbama3 said:


> I'm not hunting anymore till Monday possibly. Weather should be perfect till then.



Thanks bama , should be pretty weather for me to hunt in


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> SNOWYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! Hi sista!
> 
> Looks like this place will be a ghost town for the next couple of weeks!
> Mornin ya'll, everything is "safe & secure" at Dulieville, all critters accounted for, some rain, no hail one small limb down, we good to go!


Hey Sista!!!   Glad yall are safe and sound! That was some crazy weather 



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Waders,
> 
> Rain is gone...gettin' cooler outside...going to the woods with my good luck charm (Sam) tomorrow.


Good luck to you and Sam 


Sirduke said:


> Ya'll keep me in your prayers.  Me and Mr Duck made the trip to Thomasville Dept of Drivers Services yesterday.
> 
> There's a new learners permit burning a hole in his pocket.


 Glad I stay in this area   Congrats to him


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm not hunting anymore till Monday possibly. Weather should be perfect till then.



Let me know if you change your mind. I need to know wether or not to pack storm gear and emergency supplies.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 17, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Good luck to you and Sam



Hey stranger   thanks. How in the world are things in your neck of Jackson county ?


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 17, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey stranger   thanks. How in the world are things in your neck of Jackson county ?



We're in Banks County    But goin alright. How bout yall?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 17, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> We're in Banks County    But goin alright. How bout yall?



We be hangin in there.  It gets confusing cuz Maysville is in two counties.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2011)

Snowwwieeeeeee!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista!!!   Glad yall are safe and sound! That was some crazy weather


It had some squirel-ly lightening & clouds with it for sure!
 Enjoying the pics you're posting on FB, absolutely beautiful scenery!



Sterlo58 said:


> Let me know if you change your mind. I need to know wether or not to pack storm gear and emergency supplies.


 ok


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Snowwwieeeeeee!!!


 stawker!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> stawker!



somebody call?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> somebody call?


 Hi there


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 17, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> We be hangin in there.  It gets confusing cuz Maysville is in two counties.


Then the face we're 4 miles from Maysville and only 2 from Homer (only 1 from Homer city limits) yet we've got a Maysville address  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Snowwwieeeeeee!!!


Hey Quacker 


Keebs said:


> It had some squirel-ly lightening & clouds with it for sure!
> Enjoying the pics you're posting on FB, absolutely beautiful scenery!
> 
> 
> ok


Thanky, and yup, it is beautiful.. especially when its green 


rhbama3 said:


> somebody call?


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 17, 2011)

Possums is good wid mustard on em, ummmhmmm


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2011)

off to da Big House. Ya'll have a good day.
Hey Sirduke! Feel free to divert to Dothan. I'm on call and just not feeling it this week.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> off to da Big House. Ya'll have a good day.
> Hey Sirduke! Feel free to divert to Dothan. I'm on call and just not feeling it this week.


Have a good'un ............... pookie.............


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> off to da Big House. Ya'll have a good day.
> Hey Sirduke! Feel free to divert to Dothan. I'm on call and just not feeling it this week.



Oh we will, we will , being as we tried to take one to Albany yesterday and the truck died on us.

We are experiencing extreme difficulty with these :nono::nono::nono: 4500 Chevrolets.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2011)

dodadoo, dodadoo,dodadoo...checkin the clock...is it over mmm nope 4 1/2 more stinking hrs..

can somebody fax me a beer?


----------



## slip (Nov 17, 2011)

mornin yall:cow:


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2011)

buffalo chicken fingers, Zaxbys


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> dodadoo, dodadoo,dodadoo...checkin the clock...is it over mmm nope 4 1/2 more stinking hrs..
> 
> can somebody fax me a beer?


sure, what's yur number?


slip said:


> mornin yall:cow:


Afternoon, Moppett!


mudracing101 said:


> buffalo chicken fingers, Zaxbys


MMMmmmmmm, which flavor????????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2011)

Mmmmmm... venison strogonoff, rice and butter beans and a lil piece o carrot cake.:trampoline:


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm... venison strogonoff, rice and butter beans and a lil piece o carrot cake.:trampoline:


 how lil a piece o carrot cake??????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> how lil a piece o carrot cake??????





Little bitty.  It's some kind of diet cake, but it's GOOD!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Little bitty.  It's some kind of diet cake, but it's GOOD!!!


That IS small!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2011)

:cow:


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> :cow:



:trampoline: Hey girl!!!! :jump: what's up?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That IS small!





Grrrrrrrrrr....




Glad Tomi ain't on here . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :trampoline: Hey girl!!!! :jump: what's up?



Hey There

just workin


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr....
> 
> Glad Tomi ain't on here . . .













mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey There
> 
> just workin


 I just pretend to be................... yeah, I love my job!


----------



## slip (Nov 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Little bitty.  It's some kind of diet cake, but it's GOOD!!!



I thought diet sodas were funny but ... diet cake?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2011)

slip said:


> I thought diet sodas were funny but ... diet cake?






Not that you need any, but it's made by Weight Watchers and it REALLY is good !!


Gotta do what I can !!


----------



## slip (Nov 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not that you need any, but it's made by Weight Watchers and it REALLY is good !!
> 
> 
> Gotta do what I can !!



Hey man, cake is cake .... i dont hate.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not that you need any, but it's made by Weight Watchers and it REALLY is good !!
> 
> 
> Gotta do what I can !!


 Not to rain on your parade nor your efforts, Quack, but always check the sweetner used, stay away from aspartame...... it's majorly not good for you!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Not to rain on your parade nor your efforts, Quack, but always check the sweetner used, stay away from aspartame...... it's majorly not good for you!




Will have Dawn check on that .  Thanks !!





RUTTNBUCK said:


>





:swords::swords::swords:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 17, 2011)

:worm:


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> :worm:


 it's alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2011)

:worm: djaw call me?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

Mud? you hear sumthin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mud? you hear sumthin?



whats up sis? how u doooin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mud? you hear sumthin?



No why


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mud? you hear sumthin?





mudracing101 said:


> No why







PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT !!!  




Didja hear that one ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> No why


I dunno, sounds kinda funny, must be nuttin.............



Hooked On Quack said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT !!!


:nono: Now get da air freshner out, idjit!:nono:


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2011)

It went from smelling like a mustard bisquit in here this morning to mustard gas


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> It went from smelling like a mustard bisquit in here this morning to mustard gas



describe mustard gas

my version, pickled eggs and turnip greens with a hint of cheep beer.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> It went from smelling like a mustard bisquit in here this morning to mustard gas





blood on the ground said:


> describe mustard gas
> 
> my version, pickled eggs and turnip greens with a hint of cheep beer.


 You're at work with Quack????????? He's MY stawkee, leave him be!!:swords:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You're at work with Quack????????? He's MY stawkee, leave him be!!:swords:





Sure wished you were here yesterday during the tornado/sleet/lightning storm, I needed somebody to hold me . . . 





Yo BigN was skeered !!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure wished you were here yesterday during the tornado/sleet/lightning storm, I needed somebody to hold me . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I'da been there in a heartbeat.............. if we were closer.......


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 17, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> describe mustard gas
> 
> my version, pickled eggs and turnip greens with a hint of cheep beer.





You been inside my truck?   

Clock is still moving slow!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> You been inside my truck?
> 
> Clock is still moving slow!









 I KNOW!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2011)

1 more hr till my extended weekend, WHAT??????????????????


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> 1 more hr till my extended weekend, WHAT??????????????????


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm outta heah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2011)

Alright waders , i'm off , hope to come back with a great story of how i got that thirty point buck till then , Keebs you keep em straight


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright waders , i'm off , hope to come back with a great story of how i got that thirty point buck till then , Keebs you keep em straight



Me toooooooooooooo bye bye now!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 17, 2011)

Splat needs a home.. if anyone is interested. Ians little pappilion type dog, Butch and Leia too...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2011)

evening, folks!
Just got back from a sushi-fest at Shogun. Most excellent as usual along with the new baked crab roll. Two thumbs up for that!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, folks!
> Just got back from a sushi-fest at Shogun. Most excellent as usual along with the new baked crab roll. Two thumbs up for that!



Sushi, yummmmmmmmmmmmmy :trampoline:


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Sushi, yummmmmmmmmmmmmy :trampoline:



Hiya, Snow-babe! 
Sure am sorry to see the post about Splat. I know that is hard to do.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snow-babe!
> Sure am sorry to see the post about Splat. I know that is hard to do.


Hey Wingman 

Yup, I don't wanna  But there's landlord issues, so not much choice.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Wingman
> 
> Yup, I don't wanna  But there's landlord issues, so not much choice.



i understand.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Splat needs a home.. if anyone is interested. Ians little pappilion type dog, Butch and Leia too...





SnowHunter said:


> Yup, I don't wanna  But there's landlord issues, so not much choice.


Hate to hear that Snowy!!......Hope Ian, and Aimee take it well


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2011)

TGIF


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 18, 2011)

TGIF IS RIGHT !!!!!

It is Chilly this morning and some coffee really hits the spot.

I hope that all of you will enjoy today and if any of you still have your local high school football team still playing in the playoffs, please go and support them tonight.  As for me, I am looking forward to seeing several of my Clinch County friends again tonight in the Class A match-up with Lincoln County and Clinch County that is being played in Lincolnton.  I just hope that we can continue to remain undefeated after tonight.


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 18, 2011)

the creek is frozen!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

one way to thaw out.............. TGIF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hate to hear that Snowy!!......Hope Ian, and Aimee take it well


 I wish I could say they will.  


Mornin Yall! Its a frozen tundra outside  Gotta get more firewood.. the dang central ac/heat runs the power bill up around $400/mo   So much for an energy efficient unit


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Wingman
> 
> Yup, I don't wanna  But there's landlord issues, so not much choice.



Sorry Nic, wish we could help out but the zoo here is overcrowded already. I'll let you know if I can think of any possible homes.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I wish I could say they will.
> 
> 
> Mornin Yall! Its a frozen tundra outside  Gotta get more firewood.. the dang central ac/heat runs the power bill up around $400/mo   So much for an energy efficient unit


 Hate to hear 'bout Splat, she is a good'un for sure!
 I have a HUGE oak down.......... wanna come cut?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2011)

morning, folks!
Just gotta survive 3 more days of call.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, folks!
> Just gotta survive 3 more days of call.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 18, 2011)

anybody need a sammich....?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> anybody need a sammich....?


 One of YOUR creations??  Heck yeah!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, folks!
> Just gotta survive 3 more days of call.


Mornin Wingman  


Keebs said:


>


Mornin Sista 


Bitteroot said:


> anybody need a sammich....?


Nom nom nom  Mornin Greg :cow:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

:worm:


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> :worm:


:jump:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

8 1/2 mo hours . . . 


Off the weekend, come back Mon and Tues nights, then off til the 30th !!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 8 1/2 mo hours . . .
> 
> 
> Off the weekend, come back Mon and Tues nights, then off til the 30th !!


 that means you CAN come help finish da porch!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that means you CAN come help finish da porch!!





Er uhm, NO !!! :nono:


Ducks season comes in tomorrow !!!  Then dove season comes back in the 24th !!



Plus I've got a bad back ... and YOU know we'd just sit around and shoot the bull !!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Plus I've got a bad back ... and YOU know we'd just sit around and _*throw back shooters*_ !!


 fixed it for ya!
but you could bring all dem nephews you talk about & we could tell THEM how to do it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2011)

Gimme red whisky...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> fixed it for ya!
> but you could bring all dem nephews you talk about & we could tell THEM how to do it!






I've got one of them that's been cutting up and splitting a tree for over a month now !!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Gimme red whisky...


got ya set up & some on reserve, sit & stay a while.......




Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got one of them that's been cutting up and splitting a tree for over a month now !!!









 He STILL ain't finished it?!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> got ya set up & some on reserve, sit & stay a while.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Not EVEN close . . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not EVEN close . . .


:swords: git MizDawn on his case!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> got ya set up & some on reserve, sit & stay a while.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Throw the cap away, it won`t be needed any more. 

Just set the bottle and two glasses down for me.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Throw the cap away, it won`t be needed any more.
> 
> Just set the bottle and two glasses down for me.


No problem, consider it done, my friend!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :swords: git MizDawn on his case!




Yeah, right. 




Nicodemus said:


> Throw the cap away, it won`t be needed any more.
> 
> Just set the bottle and two glasses down for me.





Hiya bro Nic !!!   You gonna hit 'em in the morning??


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Depends on this knee, Brother Quack...

Good luck to you!


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gonna be whackn' them ringers in the morn?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, right.


Hey now, I know she can talk very persuasive!



Nicodemus said:


> Depends on this knee, Brother Quack...
> 
> Good luck to you!


 It's givin you a fit, ain't it Nick?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey Keebs

whuzamatta with that fella in yo avatar?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Hey Keebs
> 
> whuzamatta with that fella in yo avatar?


Hiya strang!!
He's been listening to the winder-lickers toooooo long!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey now, I know she can talk very persuasive!
> 
> 
> It's givin you a fit, ain't it Nick?





Little bit. Thanks Keebs...


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiya strang!!
> He's been listening to the winder-lickers toooooo long!



I have been in his shoes many'a times then.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Little bit. Thanks Keebs...


Icy hot? Emu oil? hot/cold pack? and of course the red whiskey.....



stringmusic said:


> I have been in his shoes many'a times then.


 you wear his loafers tooo??????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Depends on this knee, Brother Quack...
> 
> Good luck to you!




Hit yoself as hard as you can in the crotch, you'll forget all about your knee . . . 




stringmusic said:


> You gonna be whackn' them ringers in the morn?





Gonna be a woodie and mallard killin I hope, divers have yet to show up here.

You ??


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you wear his loafers tooo??????


I lost the penny in mine.




Hooked On Quack said:


> Hit yoself as hard as you can in the crotch, you'll forget all about your knee . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be in a tree, it's the last weekend at a water authority hunt for them fo' legged critters. Headed out to Louisiana next thurs. for a little weekend fun.

Good luck to ya' bro.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I lost the penny in mine.


 That's bad luck!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's bad luck!!!!!



Picture me doing what my buddy in yo avatar is doing right now.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Picture me doing what my buddy in yo avatar is doing right now.


----------



## slip (Nov 18, 2011)

Sho was cold this morning:worm:


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Sho was cold this morning:worm:


 who told ya?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I lost the penny in mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Backatcha man !!! 




Keebs said:


> who told ya?






OH SNAP !!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OH SNAP !!!!!!


 liked that one, didja?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> liked that one, didja?





Mebbe, just a lil . . . 




I'm thinking Nic took my advice ???


----------



## slip (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> who told ya?


Oh you know what ... :swords:


Hooked On Quack said:


> OH SNAP !!!!!!


Hey now ... 


Keebs said:


> liked that one, didja?



It was a pretty good one, ill give you that.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe, just a lil . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We may have to take a road trip, bud!!!!!




slip said:


> Oh you know what ... :swords:
> Hey now ...
> It was a pretty good one, ill give you that.


 You know I luvs my Moppett!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

A'ight, who keeps flushing?!?!  The water table is dropping tooo much!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Guess who came to my mind when I saw this??


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 18, 2011)

afternoon all


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> afternoon all


 Got milk?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

I seee CHUCKIEPOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I seee CHUCKIEPOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!



Hiya Keebs!


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



why did u post that keebs ? bryce might get mad


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> A'ight, who keeps flushing?!?!  The water table is dropping tooo much!!!!!









Keebs said:


> Guess who came to my mind when I saw this??




Mattie??




Seth carter said:


> afternoon all




Hiya son !!! 




chuckb7718 said:


> Hiya Keebs!





Chuckiepooooo!!!   How's it hanging man ??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hiya Keebs!






Seth carter said:


> why did u post that keebs ? bryce might get mad


Is he a member on here?
You posted it on Facebook, ya idjit, much worse than here!!  sheesh!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mattie??



 No, but it fits him tooo!


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Is he a member on here?
> You posted it on Facebook, ya idjit, much worse than here!!  sheesh!



no bryce is a nerd not outdoor kind of person also an atheist


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no bryce is a nerd not outdoor kind of person also an atheist


 so what's the problem? He won't ever see it here, BUT if you "insist", I'll go take it down........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey Seth?


























why you sit so close to the front of the bus?


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> so what's the problem? He won't ever see it here, BUT if you "insist", I'll go take it down........


naa its fine


Keebs said:


> Hey Seth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



girls in back guys in front


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> naa its fine
> 
> 
> girls in back guys in front


 
I tried that one time too, didn't work so good, I even put the Little kids in back & big kids up front, finally figured out who was the real trouble makers, had a "talk" with my good kids and it all worked out pretty good............ especially after we had a camera put on!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey Keebs, dood in yo avatar looks a lil bit like Dwight Yoakham (sp)??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebs, dood in yo avatar looks a lil bit like Dwight Yoakham (sp)??


Naw he don't, Dwight's got more hair...........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

But not by much!!!  Dood needs to keep his hat on!!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebs, dood in yo avatar looks a lil bit like Dwight Yoakham (sp)??



He just found out he's 1,000 miles from nowhere.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> He just found out he's 1,000 miles from nowhere.


and in the middle of idjits!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> But not by much!!!  Dood needs to keep his hat on!!!!!!




They DO look alike !!! :swords:





stringmusic said:


> He just found out he's 1,000 miles from nowhere.





  idjit . . .


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and in the middle of idjits!


I love ol' Dwights tunes, but that is one winder licker lookin' critter.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They DO look alike !!! :swords:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes the more terrible the joke, the funnier I think it is.... 

I did just clean some winders at a gas station though..:yummy: that might be my problem.


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I tried that one time too, didn't work so good, I even put the Little kids in back & big kids up front, finally figured out who was the real trouble makers, had a "talk" with my good kids and it all worked out pretty good............ especially after we had a camera put on!



well we had a girl an a guy on the bus 2 years ago do somthin that would get me banned if i said it


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> well we had a girl an a guy on the bus 2 years ago do somthin that would get me banned if i said it



You can say pickin' their noses without gettin' banned Seth.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I love ol' Dwights tunes, but that is one winder licker lookin' critter.






Seth carter said:


> well we had a girl an a guy on the bus 2 years ago do somthin that would get me banned if i said it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> well we had a girl an a guy on the bus 2 years ago do somthin that would get me banned if i said it




Exhibitionist !!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2011)

Gonna hunt down Trapdaddy this evenin. Wish me luck. I've supplied myself with a 30 an a driver. Hope the supplies hold out


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Exhibitionist !!!



Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Gonna hunt down Trapdaddy this evenin. Wish me luck. I've supplied myself with a 30 an a driver. Hope the supplies hold out


 Good Deal, tell'em I said "Hi"!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Nothing wrong with that


giving lessons again?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> giving lessons again?



You need a lesson?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok Keebs. I'll tell him you said get hi


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> You need a lesson?


Nope, I think I need to "critique" you though..............


Hankus said:


> Ok Keebs. I'll tell him you said get hi


 that'll work!

Oh well, guess I'll have to leave on my own today, sho ain't the same without mudslinger bringing the truck 'round................... 
Ya'll have a good weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Exhibitionist !!!





hdm03 said:


> Nothing wrong with that





Keebs said:


> giving lessons again?





hdm03 said:


> You need a lesson?





Hmmmmmmm . . . :trampoline::trampoline::trampoline:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2011)

Done!! Don't have to go back to the salt mine, except for some paper work at home to get ahead, until Monday week.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 18, 2011)

What's goin' on all up in here?


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 18, 2011)

its cold\


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> What's goin' on all up in here?



Waiting on 7pm so I can get my fat butt outta these mines!!


Hitting the swamps for some killin in da moanin !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> What's goin' on all up in here?



just got home from work, talked to sugarbritches on the phone about our date next week, waiting on the Chili to finish cooking, and got a real sick heart needs fixing in the morning. Call weekends. Gotta love 'em...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on 7pm so I can get my fat butt outta these mines!!
> 
> 
> Hitting the swamps for some killin in da moanin !!



 Hope the coots are flyin' good for ya! 



Seth carter said:


> its cold\



No it ain't. You're jest spoilt from living down there in the tropics. It was 20* here this morning, about 45* for a high. 



rhbama3 said:


> just got home from work, talked to sugarbritches on the phone about our date next week, waiting on the Chili to finish cooking, and got a real sick heart needs fixing in the morning. Call weekends. Gotta love 'em...



 Love your avatar, btw-I didn't even realize that you were a diehard LSU fan.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hope the coots are flyin' good for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  :swords::swords::swords:


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 18, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hope the coots are flyin' good for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i cant feel my toes


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 18, 2011)

Have you got on soxnshoes?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i cant feel my toes



can't bend over that far?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i cant feel my toes



those aren't YOUR toes, you sick puppy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2011)

Evenin folks!!! 

Home from NOLA......all but approx. 35 lbs of 400 lbs of skrimp are gone.

My back is killin me....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks!!!
> 
> Home from NOLA......all but approx. 35 lbs of 400 lbs of skrimp are gone.
> 
> My back is killin me....



 Mmmmmm, skrimps. If I had 400 lbs of skrimps, I'd never leave the house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mmmmmm, skrimps. If I had 400 lbs of skrimps, I'd never leave the house.




Gettin ready to enjoys the fruits of my labor.....A shrimp po-boy AND a catfish po-boy. 

I sho-nuff won't be able to move here directly


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks!!!
> 
> Home from NOLA......all but approx. 35 lbs of 400 lbs of skrimp are gone.
> 
> My back is killin me....





Jeff C. said:


> Gettin ready to enjoys the fruits of my labor.....A shrimp po-boy AND a catfish po-boy.
> 
> I sho-nuff won't be able to move here directly



and you drove right by me headed home wif all them skrimps. Sorry corndog....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin ready to enjoys the fruits of my labor.....A shrimp po-boy AND a catfish po-boy.
> 
> I sho-nuff won't be able to move here directly



Can you fax me one of each? :yummy: Fixin' to throw some bacon cheeseburgers and onion rings to the cast iron here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> and you drove right by me headed home wif all them skrimps. Sorry corndog....



No sir....Hit I-65 North at Mobile to I-85 North to Atlanta, but I've been cipherin a route to come through there....gonna add a couple extra hrs. though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Can you fax me one of each? :yummy: Fixin' to throw some bacon cheeseburgers and onion rings to the cast iron here.



Wish I could brother....wife just walked in here with a tidbit of that catfish, Good God Almighty!!!

That sounds good too!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir....Hit I-65 North at Mobile to I-85 North to Atlanta, but I've been cipherin a route to come through there....gonna add a couple extra hrs. though.



I forgot you lived above Atlanter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I forgot you lived above Atlanter.



Just south of ATL about 25-30 miles, thankfully!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 18, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Love your avatar, btw-I didn't even realize that you were a diehard LSU fan.....





rhbama3 said:


> :swords::swords::swords:




Good evening folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!



Evening, Mitch! 
Right now, it looks like i'll be up your way next weekend if things stay on track.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!



Evenin RUTT....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Mitch!
> Right now, it looks like i'll be up your way next weekend if things stay on track.


Looking forward to it!!!...........Next weekend Chawlie will be here!!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin RUTT....


Whasup Jeffro!!..........Looks like you might be knee deep in da skrimps!!

On a side note a local processor gave me a sample of deer summer sausage today!!:yummy::yummy:........Hope he follows through with plans on making this a regular option!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looking forward to it!!!...........Next weekend Chawlie will be here!!
> 
> Whasup Jeffro!!..........Looks like you might be knee deep in da skrimps!!
> 
> On a side note a local processor gave me a sample of deer summer sausage today!!:yummy::yummy:........Hope he follows through with plans on making this a regular option!!



I'm finally down to a mere ankle deep 

Love me some deer summer sausage


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 19, 2011)

Morning all.  Good news...my mom is home now.


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 19, 2011)

here deery deery deery


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.  Good news...my mom is home now.





Good deal, Boneboy96!!   Hope she get's to feeling better, and recovers strong.


----------



## slip (Nov 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.  Good news...my mom is home now.



Great news.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.  Good news...my mom is home now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.  Good news...my mom is home now.





SnowHunter said:


>




Two BIG reasons for a celebration today!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.  Good news...my mom is home now.





Fantastic Bob !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr 



I overslept this morning and missed opening day of ducks season for the first time in probably 30 yrs.



My hunting partners are :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.  Good news...my mom is home now.


That's good news to hear Bob!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slacker!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is just inexcusable, Quack bro! 
 On a good note, I got home from work just in time to pick up 14 ringnecks and woodies from my neighbor. Gawd, I love people who don't eat what they shoot! He took the boys to lake Eufaula and they whacked and stacked them.
 Georgia Southern gave Alabama all they could handle this afternoon. GSU scored more and rushed more than any other opponent this season. I hate that triple option offense! Final: Bama 45 GSU 21


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2011)

Dear Pookie, my office, and our guest room is slam full of STUFF, looks like you're gonna have to sleep with Dawn and I . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm ashamed of you Quack Master.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.  Good news...my mom is home now.



Incoming PM


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dear Pookie, my office, and our guest room is slam full of STUFF, looks like you're gonna have to sleep with Dawn and I . . .



Does she still snore?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Does she still snore?







Yep anddddddddd, she's REALLY bad about pootin and blaming it on me . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm ashamed of you Quack Master.



hey....... I'm talkin to you. :swords::swords:


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh ohhhhh..... 



rhbama3 said:


> That is just inexcusable, Quack bro!
> On a good note, I got home from work just in time to pick up 14 ringnecks and woodies from my neighbor. Gawd, I love people who don't eat what they shoot! He took the boys to lake Eufaula and they whacked and stacked them.
> Georgia Southern gave Alabama all they could handle this afternoon. GSU scored more and rushed more than any other opponent this season. I hate that triple option offense! Final: Bama 45 GSU 21



Dangggggg.....



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep anddddddddd, she's REALLY bad about pootin and blaming it on me . . .




 BOYY!!!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> hey....... I'm talkin to you. :swords::swords:


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2011)

ducks are done but good lawd, what a chore cleaning a ringneck is! Time to find some supper.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2011)

Mornin.....did I hear somebody snoring?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....did I hear somebody snoring?



It's drizzling rain here ... Quack's prolly sleepin' in again!  

I'm headed for another cup of coffee, can I bring you one?


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 20, 2011)

hmmm


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2011)

Had a pretty hard rain here for a little while around day break.  

Tag, yes another cup of coffee sounds good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> It's drizzling rain here ... Quack's prolly sleepin' in again!
> 
> I'm headed for another cup of coffee, can I bring you one?



Sorry, I had to run out right after I had posted, thanks, I sure could've used it!!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Nov 20, 2011)

sup


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2011)

Nuttin


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2011)

counting down the hours till i'm off call, cleaning house, and now have been told i WILL be hanging pictures this evening.


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 20, 2011)

Evening waders...I seem to have missed out on the skrimps. May have to ride with you next time Jeff. Never been to Nawlins before.

I think Bama just needs to practice his duck calling, while he's hanging pictures.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Evening waders...I seem to have missed out on the skrimps. May have to ride with you next time Jeff. Never been to Nawlins before.
> 
> I think Bama just needs to practice his duck calling, while he's hanging pictures.



If nothing else, eat a can of beans real quick like 

I don't do much of nothin when I go to pick-up skrimps, other than see some good friends, eat good food, and indulge in a few adult beverages before I turn around and head back the next day or so.


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> If nothing else, eat a can of beans real quick like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya. Been there, done that. Just never been there before.


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 20, 2011)

Where's Nic at?   In the swamp I guess.


Hey Nic....


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 20, 2011)

Evening folks 

Had an awesome morning of duck hunting (got 2 mallards), waffle house, mid-day nap, then headed over to JD's house where I am bringing some Savoie's Andouille sausage and a 32oz bone-in ribeye to throw on the grill. 

Life is good.


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Evening folks
> 
> Had an awesome morning of duck hunting (got 2 mallards), waffle house, mid-day nap, then headed over to JD's house where I am bringing some Savoie's Andouille sausage and a 32oz bone-in ribeye.
> 
> Life is good.




Dang, life is good!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 20, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Dang, life is good!



Oh yeah.... and LSU whopped the tar out of Ole Miss last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Evening folks
> 
> Had an awesome morning of duck hunting (got 2 mallards), waffle house, mid-day nap, then headed over to JD's house where I am bringing some Savoie's Andouille sausage and a 32oz bone-in ribeye.
> 
> Life is good.



Evenin Les....If i had taken that mid-day nap, I would be in total agreement with ya


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Oh yeah.... and LSU whopped the tar out of Ole Miss last night.



Somehow I knew that was coming.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Oh yeah.... and LSU whopped the tar out of Ole Miss last night.



Dude, EVERYBODY has whipped the tar out of Ole Miss! 
However, you get style points for going on one knee with 4 and a half minutes left in the game. Hadn't seen that before.


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 20, 2011)

Ya'll hungry ?? 

We got carried away at the station playing with the smoker...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2011)

Well a Monday has arrived again....Hope this helps







Sirduke,  any left overs?  because I am hungry.


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well a Monday has arrived again....Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had, I say Had, tons left over, but we boxed it up and sent it to some of our friends in the next county over. 
We've been having big problems with our ambulances this week, and they've been backing us up and even pulling our slack, so we tried to be nice.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 21, 2011)

GOOD MORNING to you Gobblin and Duke.

I checked in earlier and got the dreaded white screen so I did some other things for a while before coming back to get a fresh cup of the coffee.  I am going to need a few cups this morning as I have got a lot of work to do today so that I can keep my customers happy.  I am just glad that the rain stopped long enough to give me a window of opportunity to handle these orders today and tomorrow morning.

Happy Monday to all of you.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2011)

Oy, stretch, OWww, uuummm, hi folks.............. talk about sore & tired! 
BUT got the roof, da roof, da roof on da porch!!!!!!!
3 Day work week with one of them "by myself" and then off for 5 days!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2011)

Morning boys and gals.....

Well, all the skrimps are gone as of yesterday, now it's time to change gears. Turkeys and Hams are priority now.

I bet you is tired Keebs....wtg on gettin-r-done


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning boys and gals.....
> 
> Well, all the skrimps are gone as of yesterday, now it's time to change gears. Turkeys and Hams are priority now.
> 
> I bet you is tired Keebs....wtg on gettin-r-done


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Yes indeed


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 21, 2011)

Howdy folks,   just a flying thru to give a shout out.

Hope all is well...

Carry on...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks,   just a flying thru to give a shout out.
> 
> Hope all is well...
> 
> Carry on...


 Hiya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2011)

_Lunch???_

Just a couple Big ol biscuits with hot sausage and ( _mustard_ )


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2011)

Lunch time came and went.  Oh my.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Lunch time came and went.  Oh my.


 I know, Mud ain't here to remind me..............


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2011)

~sigh~ another lonely ride home............. g'nite folks............


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> _Lunch???_
> 
> Just a couple Big ol biscuits with hot sausage and ( _mustard_ )





Keebs said:


> I know, Mud ain't here to remind me..............




What....this don't count for nothin???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2011)

Headed into work, 2 nights then off til next Wednesday !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed into work, 2 nights then off til next Wednesday !!




Sweeeeeet!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed into work, 2 nights then off til next Wednesday !!



me too!!! :jump::jump:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2011)

Duck hunting ain't looking too good Pookie...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Duck hunting ain't looking too good Pookie...



it's still early and we got a front coming so maybe it'll get better. Sure will be hot for duck hunting though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> it's still early and we got a front coming so maybe it'll get better. Sure will be hot for duck hunting though.





Had a busy weekend, and did no scouting, only day I have to scout will be Wednesday.  Will check out a few diver holes.  Will be shooting the farm Tgiving morning, nephew leaving for Arkie Friday, couldn't get him to hold off til Sat.

Weather is not helping.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a busy weekend, and did no scouting, only day I have to scout will be Wednesday.  Will check out a few diver holes.  Will be shooting the farm Tgiving morning, nephew leaving for Arkie Friday, couldn't get him to hold off til Sat.
> 
> Weather is not helping.



I'm sure we can find something to shoot at.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sure we can find something to shoot at.






Oh yeah !!!


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 21, 2011)

girlfreind just left tired going to bed night all:cow:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> girlfreind just left tired going to bed night all:cow:


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> girlfreind just left tired going to bed night all:cow:



are you saying your girlfriend was having a cow or is a cow?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sure we can find something to shoot at.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yeah !!!



There's always the Bull!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a busy weekend, and did no scouting, only day I have to scout will be Wednesday.  Will check out a few diver holes.  Will be shooting the farm Tgiving morning, nephew leaving for Arkie Friday, couldn't get him to hold off til Sat.
> 
> Weather is not helping.





rhbama3 said:


> I'm sure we can find something to shoot at.


There is always pigs to shoot!!........Plenty of em at the farm!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> girlfreind just left tired going to bed night all:cow:




You ain't even married yet...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> There's always the Bull!!!


Naw, the last time we did that, the farmer....... nevermind. 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> There is always pigs to shoot!!........Plenty of em at the farm!!


Pigs? PIGS? PIGS? I've spent the last 4 years headshooting, gutshooting, and booty shooting them dadblame things! The last thing i want to drive 3 hours and shoot is a lousy pork rat!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Pigs? PIGS? PIGS? I've spent the last 4 years headshooting, gutshooting, and booty shooting them dadblame things! The last thing i want to drive 3 hours and shoot is a lousy pork rat!


They are targets!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> They are targets!!



so are stop signs, but i don't plan to shoot them either.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2011)

No piggies for Pookie !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes it is another day another pot to fill the cup of go juice


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 22, 2011)

Somehow, I now feel just like Carl Edwards and I see the man posting just above me must be Tony Stewart !!!  It is hard to get ahead of him for sure.  Yep, Just 30 seconds behind him today.  I am getting faster though.


HAPPY TUESDAY MORNING to all of you drivelers.  Just remember, it is only two more days until TURKEY DAY.

Now, where is the coffee, where is the coffee, where is the coffee ?????

Gobblin, I know that are you out there (because you were NOT there when I started typing this post so I had to edit it) and I see that you have brought my coffee.  Thanks Man.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY TUESDAY MORNING to all of you drivelers.  Just remember, it is only two more days until TURKEY DAY.
> 
> Now, where is the coffee, where is the coffee, where is the coffee ?????
> 
> Gobblin, I know that are you out there and I see that you have brought my coffee.  Thanks Man.



type faster (with coffee) or scroll back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2011)

Moanin gentlemen !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dang, the coffee smell has even woke Quack up too.

Morning to both of you.

Gentlemen ???????   You must have mistaken us for somebody else ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, the coffee smell has even woke Quack up too.
> 
> Morning to both of you.
> 
> Gentlemen ???????   You must have mistaken us for somebody else ???





I was being respectful to my elders . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2011)

morning Quack 

looks like a change in the weather is on the way this afternoon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 22, 2011)

I saw this on the news a little bit ago.  Some of you may know Buddy who lived in Thomson for many years before moving to Glascock County.  He grew up in Lincolnton (before he became famous ??!!?? with the Godfather).  I hope that he can fully recover soon.

****************************************

Monday, November 21, 2011

(AUGUSTA, GA) -- News 12 has confirmed a prominent Thomson attorney and former trustee to the late James Brown has been involved in an accident, and is in serious condition at Georgia Health Sciences Medical Center. Sources tell us he was airlifted to the hospital after a crash involving his Dodge pick-up truck and a log truck in Warren County.

Georgia State troopers say Dallas was driving south on State Road 171 approaching Landrum Road. The log truck was attempting to turn right onto State Road 171 when the front side of the pick-up ran into the left side of the log truck. A medical helicopter took Dallas to the hospital; the driver of the log truck was not hurt.

Dallas is best known for his relationship with the Godfather of Soul. Dallas was Jame's Brown lawyer for 24 years, but he was also a good friend to the singer. He was listed as one of the trustees for Brown's estate, and has been involved in the controversial legal battle surrounding it since Brown's passing Christmas Day 2006.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Quack
> 
> looks like a change in the weather is on the way this afternoon.





Rain moving in ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rain moving in ???



Yes.  Could be bumpy late night around midnight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yes.  Could be bumpy late night around midnight.





That figures, gotta work again tonight .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That figures, gotta work again tonight .



Maybe all will run smooth and you won't have to go out into the night.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning all.   :jump:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 22, 2011)

Mornin folks. Coffee is kicking in. 


Talk with yall later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. Coffee is kicking in.
> 
> 
> Talk with yall later.





Hiya Kneel !!!



I seeya down there Lil N !!!  


Gonna have to crash soon . . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What....this don't count for nothin???


 I sowwy Chief, I didn't even see that yesterday!!!!!!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Somehow, I now feel just like Carl Edwards and I see the man posting just above me must be Tony Stewart !!!  It is hard to get ahead of him for sure.  Yep, Just 30 seconds behind him today.  I am getting faster though.
> 
> 
> HAPPY TUESDAY MORNING to all of you drivelers.  Just remember, it is only two more days until TURKEY DAY.
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin gentlemen !!





boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all.   :jump:


 Hey, glad your Mom is doing better!


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. Coffee is kicking in.
> 
> 
> Talk with yall later.


  Later Neil!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Kneel !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey BigN, sleep tight!  Tell Dawn I should have her - ooppss- ya'll a package on the way this weekend!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey BigN, sleep tight!  Tell Dawn I should have her - ooppss- ya'll a package on the way this weekend!






Thanks babe, you da BOMB !!!!  She was eating some last night with her peas !!!:yummy:

Don't keep Pookie too long, he's gotta put some meat on da ground !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

Moanin folks.....just got through getting a few turkey breast into a cajun-like brine. Gonna smoke them and an 18 lb FRESH ham tomorrow :yummy:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin folks.....just got through getting a few turkey breast into a cajun-like brine. Gonna smoke them and an 18 lb FRESH ham tomorrow :yummy:



What time should I be there :yummy:


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning folks. Posting on the phone is a pain but I guess ya'll if worth it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> What time should I be there :yummy:



Say around 8:00


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Morning folks. Posting on the phone is a pain but I guess ya'll if worth it!



How you is, Chuck? Nice avatar!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How you is, Chuck? Nice avatar!!!



I'm good and yourself?

How you like that pretty blue harpoon?
It began life as a $20 Lowes pool skimmer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> I'm good and yourself?
> 
> How you like that pretty blue harpoon?
> It began life as a $20 Lowes pool skimmer!



Doin good, thanks!!

I like it, but I like what's layin next to it better


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks babe, you da BOMB !!!!  She was eating some last night with her peas !!!:yummy:
> 
> Don't keep Pookie too long, he's gotta put some meat on da ground !!


:swords: I'll keep him as long as I need him, tyvm!


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin folks.....just got through getting a few turkey breast into a cajun-like brine. Gonna smoke them and an 18 lb FRESH ham tomorrow :yummy:


:yummy:


chuckb7718 said:


> Morning folks. Posting on the phone is a pain but I guess ya'll if worth it!


:jump: CHUCKIIEEEEEEEEPOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2011)

:jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning Keebs. Trying to slip a few posts while the cat's away.


----------



## slip (Nov 22, 2011)

Mornin folks:swords:


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 22, 2011)

Mo'nin folks 

'Nother day and a half worth a'work and I am headed to Louisiana fo' some duck slayin'!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Morning Keebs. Trying to slip a few posts while the cat's away.





slip said:


> Mornin folks:swords:


 what you doing in so early?


stringmusic said:


> Mo'nin folks
> 
> 'Nother day and a half worth a'work and I am headed to Louisiana fo' some duck slayin'!!


 same here!  Oh wait, I ain't going to Lu'see-anna, just gonna stick close to home, do some hunting, do some cleaning, unpacking, repacking, get up Christmas lights, hunting, socializing and not come back to work until next Tuesday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Mornin folks:swords:



Mornin slipster!!! :trampoline:




stringmusic said:


> Mo'nin folks
> 
> 'Nother day and a half worth a'work and I am headed to Louisiana fo' some duck slayin'!!



Whereabouts in Lousiana??? Sounds like a blast.....good luck!!!


----------



## slip (Nov 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what you doing in so early?
> 
> same here!  Oh wait, I ain't going to Lu'see-anna, just gonna stick close to home, do some hunting, do some cleaning, unpacking, repacking, get up Christmas lights, hunting, socializing and not come back to work until next Tuesday!


Hard to sleep with a migraine stupid thing kept me up til 6am, and i was gunna go hunting in the morning.:swords: 20x better now though.:jump:


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin slipster!!! :trampoline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy Jeff. How you and the family is?:jump:


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> same here!  Oh wait, I ain't going to Lu'see-anna, just gonna stick close to home, do some hunting, do some cleaning, unpacking, repacking, get up Christmas lights, hunting, socializing and not come back to work until next Tuesday!


Daaaaaaaaaaaang, you got lots to do! beats a stinkin' job any ol time though don't it?



> Good luck hunting!


Thank ya mam, to you as well!



Jeff C. said:


> Whereabouts in Lousiana??? Sounds like a blast.....good luck!!!



Oak Ridge, LA. Not far from Monroe. Hope the birds are flyin'


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Hard to sleep with a migraine stupid thing kept me up til 6am, and i was gunna go hunting in the morning.:swords: 20x better now though.:jump:
> 
> 
> Howdy Jeff. How you and the family is?:jump:


I do NOT miss having them things!  but heck, if you were up until 6:00 you shoulda gone on huntin!  J/K'ing, glad you're feeling better now!



stringmusic said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaang, you got lots to do! beats a stinkin' job any ol time though don't it?


Shoot, spread out over 4 or 5 days, it ain't nuttin but a thang........ always remember, a bad day in the woods beats a good day at work ANYTIME!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Hard to sleep with a migraine stupid thing kept me up til 6am, and i was gunna go hunting in the morning.:swords: 20x better now though.:jump:
> 
> 
> Howdy Jeff. How you and the family is?:jump:



Doin ok slip, thanks!!! Hope all is well with your Family....J-man and I are overdue for a visit, I think. 



stringmusic said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaang, you got lots to do! beats a stinkin' job any ol time though don't it?
> 
> 
> Thank ya mam, to you as well!
> ...



Ahhhh....you gonna be up there with them Yankee Lousianans   I hope they are!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhh....you gonna be up there with them Yankee Lousianans   I hope they are!!!



Yep, ain't much crazy talk going on 'round there. I need to make a trip south sometime and just sit around a listen. Cajuns are just plain cool.


----------



## slip (Nov 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin ok slip, thanks!!! Hope all is well with your Family....J-man and I are overdue for a visit, I think.



Good good All is well here also. I agree!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 22, 2011)

I need a nap!
Inch thick pork chop, mashed taters (real, not that boxed crap) , zipper and white acre peas! 
Prolly need to add a extra unit on the insulin.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 22, 2011)

I need a nap!
Inch thick pork chop, mashed taters (real, not that boxed crap) , zipper and white acre peas! 
Prolly need to add a extra unit on the insulin.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lunch time!!!!!!!!!! Lefover butt and baked sweet tater.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 22, 2011)

I need a nap!
Inch thick pork chop, mashed taters (real, not that boxed crap) , zipper and white acre peas! 
Prolly need to add a extra unit on the insulin.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> Lunch time!!!!!!!!!! Lefover butt and baked sweet tater.


uuuhhhh............. nope, never mind.................. 


chuckb7718 said:


> I need a nap!
> Inch thick pork chop, mashed taters (real, not that boxed crap) , zipper and white acre peas!
> Prolly need to add a extra unit on the insulin.


problems learning the new phone posting there chuckiepoo?!?!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 22, 2011)

Uuhhhh.....How'd dat happen?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2011)

cheeseburger, fries, and a diet coke.
Just got word from Bubbette that Allie has gone back to surgery. her previous knee operation left some scar cartilege interfering with function, so they are gonna go in and remove the offending tissue. Shouldn't take 10 minutes.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Uuhhhh.....How'd dat happen?


 I dunno............. but it was funny to me!


rhbama3 said:


> cheeseburger, fries, and a diet coke.
> Just got word from Bubbette that Allie has gone back to surgery. her previous knee operation left some scar cartilege interfering with function, so they are gonna go in and remove the offending tissue. Shouldn't take 10 minutes.


Hope the JoyJuice keeps her Joyful!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 22, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> I need a nap!
> Inch thick pork chop, mashed taters (real, not that boxed crap) , zipper and white acre peas!
> Prolly need to add a extra unit on the insulin.





chuckb7718 said:


> I need a nap!
> Inch thick pork chop, mashed taters (real, not that boxed crap) , zipper and white acre peas!
> Prolly need to add a extra unit on the insulin.





chuckb7718 said:


> I need a nap!
> Inch thick pork chop, mashed taters (real, not that boxed crap) , zipper and white acre peas!
> Prolly need to add a extra unit on the insulin.




You can say that again!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> You can say that again!


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 22, 2011)

Chuckb7718, I don't know you, but after reading what you ate fo lunch, you should prolly add another unit to the insulin today.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Chuckb7718, I don't know you, but after reading what you ate fo lunch, you should prolly add another unit to the insulin today.


He's fell out on some of this bunch before, we KNOW he needs to add an extra unit of insulin today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuuhhhh............. nope, never mind..................
> 
> problems learning the new phone posting there chuckiepoo?!?!



 On bof!!!



rhbama3 said:


> cheeseburger, fries, and a diet coke.
> Just got word from Bubbette that Allie has gone back to surgery. her previous knee operation left some scar cartilege interfering with function, so they are gonna go in and remove the offending tissue. Shouldn't take 10 minutes.



Dang.....just reminded bout mine. Hope she fares well, bama!!!



hdm03 said:


> You can say that again!



Classic case of 



stringmusic said:


> Chuckb7718, I don't know you, but after reading what you ate fo lunch, you should prolly add another unit to the insulin today.



Prolly be a good idea!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2011)

Allie is out of surgery.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Allie is out of surgery.


----------



## slip (Nov 22, 2011)

Srsly, who took November and ran off with it?


Bring it back!:swords:


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



one drugged up teen daughter headed home after a quick stop for pain meds and a chicken sammich. Everything went well and she's ready to eat and go back to sleep.


----------



## slip (Nov 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> one drugged up teen daughter headed home after a quick stop for pain meds and a chicken sammich. Everything went well and she's ready to eat and go back to sleep.









Off to finish yard werk


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Srsly, who took November and ran off with it?
> 
> 
> Bring it back!:swords:



Tell me about it!!! Couldn't believe how hot and sweaty I got yesterday workin in the yard


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell me about it!!! Couldn't believe how hot and sweaty I got yesterday workin in the yard



we're supposed to be sitting in tree-stands with our teeth chattering right now. Not wearing summer camo with bug spray and sweating.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Srsly, who took November and ran off with it?
> 
> 
> Bring it back!:swords:





rhbama3 said:


> one drugged up teen daughter headed home after a quick stop for pain meds and a chicken sammich. Everything went well and she's ready to eat and go back to sleep.


 Good deal!


slip said:


> Off to finish yard werk


My grass needs cutting just ONE more time, you mind? 


Jeff C. said:


> Tell me about it!!! Couldn't believe how hot and sweaty I got yesterday workin in the yard





rhbama3 said:


> we're supposed to be sitting in tree-stands with our teeth chattering right now. Not wearing summer camo with bug spray and sweating.


 I know, reeeedic-u-lous!:swords:


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 22, 2011)

Afternoon fellow drivelers and associated idjits 

Today was fajita Tuesday 

Stringmusic, I might be headed over to Louisiana myself not far from you. 

Incoming PM.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 22, 2011)

I would like to wish each of you a happy Thanksgiving. Be safe, have fun, and if you are huntin, the best of luck to ya`ll.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Afternoon fellow drivelers and associated idjits
> 
> Today was fajita Tuesday
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I would like to wish each of you a happy Thanksgiving. Be safe, have fun, and if you are huntin, the best of luck to ya`ll.



Thanks Nic, and a Happy Thanksgiving back to you and yours!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I would like to wish each of you a happy Thanksgiving. Be safe, have fun, and if you are huntin, the best of luck to ya`ll.


 To you & yours Nic!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I would like to wish each of you a happy Thanksgiving. Be safe, have fun, and if you are huntin, the best of luck to ya`ll.



You too Nick! Good luck this week.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I would like to wish each of you a happy Thanksgiving. Be safe, have fun, and if you are huntin, the best of luck to ya`ll.



The same to'ya sir.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I would like to wish each of you a happy Thanksgiving. Be safe, have fun, and if you are huntin, the best of luck to ya`ll.



I'd like to wish everyone the same also!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> we're supposed to be sitting in tree-stands with our teeth chattering right now. Not wearing summer camo, and Rainsuits with bug spray and sweating.


Fixed it for you


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Fixed it for you


 Oh NO you di'int!!!!!!! wait, yes you did!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'd like to wish everyone the same also!



Same here, have a Nice Thanksgiving Bob!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Fixed it for you





Keebs said:


> Oh NO you di'int!!!!!!! wait, yes you did!!!!!




Tying stuff down as we speak....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Tying stuff down as we speak....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2011)

Heyyy Mu............. oh, that's right.............. never mind............ later ya'll!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 22, 2011)

Bye Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2011)

Raining here . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Raining here . . .



But...... i haven't left yet! This ones not my fault!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Raining here . . .



Got floaties???


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> But...... i haven't left yet! This ones not my fault!



   How bout you now, huh?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2011)

Sat a stand this evening that was perfect for the SW wind.  Except nothing walked through the woods in front of me.   No rain here yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sat a stand this evening that was perfect for the SW wind.  Except nothing walked through the woods in front of me.   No rain here yet.



Well at least you got out there....and stayed dry!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 22, 2011)

:cow:


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have been unable to get on here for the last two hours! Keep getting "unable to connect" or "database error". 
Ayway, thawing turkey, ham, and chicken, just finished cutting up two deer roasts for jerky, and oldest daughter is wrecking the kitchen making pumpkin pie cookie thingies.
Hope i can stay on here.....


----------



## slip (Nov 22, 2011)

Ohhh the thunda and lightning is right on top of us .... somebody hold me.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 22, 2011)

Imma easing back in here.
Trying to put the last coupla months behind me.

So lets start on a positive...
Robert...Hope your girl's surgery went good!
Nic....Hope whatever you done wore down gets better. (Good luck with the age thing though!)
Slip!!!!  I gotta coupla tricks that may help ya with the migraines.
I gots a bunch more advice for them that needs help!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> :cow:


 who you be??????


slip said:


> Ohhh the thunda and lightning is right on top of us .... somebody hold me.


 Come'ere, I think Les is around here some where..........


chuckb7718 said:


> Imma easing back in here.
> Trying to put the last coupla months behind me.
> 
> So lets start on a positive...
> ...


 welcome back, darlin'!


----------



## slip (Nov 22, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Imma easing back in here.
> Trying to put the last coupla months behind me.
> 
> So lets start on a positive...
> ...


Chuck
Im pretty lucky for now, only getting a few a year.


Keebs said:


> who you be??????
> 
> Come'ere, I think Les is around here some where..........
> 
> welcome back, darlin'!



Errrr .. somebody else!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> :cow:



:swords: 



rhbama3 said:


> I have been unable to get on here for the last two hours! Keep getting "unable to connect" or "database error".
> Ayway, thawing turkey, ham, and chicken, just finished cutting up two deer roasts for jerky, and oldest daughter is wrecking the kitchen making pumpkin pie cookie thingies.
> Hope i can stay on here.....



the lag is killer here at times 



slip said:


> Ohhh the thunda and lightning is right on top of us .... somebody hold me.







chuckb7718 said:


> Imma easing back in here.
> Trying to put the last coupla months behind me.
> 
> So lets start on a positive...
> ...



I take it this advice you offering is FREE!!! 



Keebs said:


> who you be??????
> 
> Come'ere, I think Les is around here some where..........
> 
> welcome back, darlin'!



And you....I'm thinkin, wait a minute


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> who you be??????
> 
> Come'ere, I think Les is around here some where..........
> 
> welcome back, darlin'!



Stop battin' them eyes.....darlin'!
I'm single....dogless....and dangerous for single wimmins now!












Now if I just had some money!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Imma easing back in here.
> Trying to put the last coupla months behind me.
> 
> So lets start on a positive...
> ...



her surgery went fine, and now she's in her bedroom with two friends who came over. Can't hear the TV over them cackling hens!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> her surgery went fine, and now she's in her bedroom with two friends who came over. Can't hear the TV over them cackling hens!



That's great to hear, Bama!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Ohhh the thunda and lightning is right on top of us .... somebody hold me.









Hiya Chuckie, Pookie, Lil N, Chief, Muddy, and Slip !!!


Ten mo hours to go !!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chuckie, Pookie, Lil N, Chief, Muddy, and Slip !!!
> 
> 
> Ten mo hours to go !!



Here I am trying to be positive, new ideolothingabob.......and all I get is a "Chuckie"?
What happened to 'Poo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chuckie, Pookie, Lil N, Chief, Muddy, and Slip !!!
> 
> 
> Ten mo hours to go !!



Hey Quacky....you gettin pelted by heavy rain over that way? I is!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 22, 2011)

Jeffrey......Nuttins free....However....you being a Woodyite does qualify you for a discount. 

Here's your advice.....
"Never pet a burning dog!."


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> And you....I'm thinkin, wait a minute


It's been longer than a minute........... 


chuckb7718 said:


> Stop battin' them eyes.....darlin'!
> I'm single....dogless....and dangerous for single wimmins now!
> Now if I just had some money!


 


rhbama3 said:


> her surgery went fine, and now she's in her bedroom with two friends who came over. Can't hear the TV over them cackling hens!


hey, be thankful she's there & not rattin the roads! plus, you'll get all the "peace & quiet" you need in a couple more days..........



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chuckie, Pookie, Lil N, Chief, Muddy, and Slip !!!
> 
> 
> Ten mo hours to go !!


You ain't excited at all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Here I am trying to be positive, new ideolothingabob.......and all I get is a "Chuckie"?
> What happened to 'Poo?




Wishing nuttin but the best for ya Chuckiepoo !!




Jeff C. said:


> Hey Quacky....you gettin pelted by heavy rain over that way? I is!!




I was at home earlier, but nothing so far at the mines.  We are under a Tornado watch til 2am.  Hopefully it goes around us.  I was stuck out here last week when it hit.




Keebs said:


> It's been longer than a minute...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mebbe ??


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 22, 2011)

Slip.....
If you're like me....mine mostly disappeared in my teen years.
If you're not like me..... then you're normal and this won't work for you!

Seriously....I had a precurser to most of my migraines......a tingling in my eyes. A slight blur in the corners of my eyes. It pulsed with my heart.
This always happened BEFORE the pain started.
If you see this happening........jump on a combination of 2 regular aspirin and 2 Tylenol or Advil right then.
Get "AHEAD" of the pain!
DO NOT wait and try and catch back up to the hurt!
After you take the pills.....eat something so you don't get sick on your stomach......puking while you got a migraine ain't much fun.....trust me!

This worked for me.....Try at your own risk!


----------



## slip (Nov 22, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Slip.....
> If you're like me....mine mostly disappeared in my teen years.
> If you're not like me..... then you're normal and this won't work for you!
> 
> ...



Yeah my eyes get blurred a little before the migraine but i tend to just try and ignore it. I wont next time ... and try to get ahead of the pain like you said.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wishing nuttin but the best for ya Chuckiepoo !!
> 
> This is why I always come back!
> Quackers is calling me "Chuckiepoo" and offering a 'naner!
> ...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah my eyes get blurred a little before the migraine but i tend to just try and ignore it. I wont next time ... and try to get ahead of the pain like you said.



Slip....I like to play and have a good time here like everyone else......but I'm serious here.

This ain't a cure all, but it did help me when I was in my teens......about 670 years ago.
If you see what I called the "buzzing" in my eyes.....get on the combo quick. I swear it helped me and I hope it'll work for you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing nuttin but the best for ya Chuckiepoo !!
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Ohhh the thunda and lightning is right on top of us .... somebody hold me.





Hooked On Quack said:


>


Had to know you would be along to help him out before too much longer!!


Good Evening folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, i got all my hunting stuff in a pile. Between the guns, ammo, and camo, i can either hunt or start a war.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> chuckb7718 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Chuckie, you gonna getcha another pup ???
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Jeffrey......Nuttins free....However....you being a Woodyite does qualify you for a discount.
> 
> Here's your advice.....
> "Never pet a burning dog!."



I've made that mistake one time too many unfortunately!!



Keebs said:


> It's been longer than a minute...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You caught me by surprise....wasn't expectin to see you.




Hooked On Quack said:


> Wishing nuttin but the best for ya Chuckiepoo !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It came...it went, I think!!! We needed it, y'all could probably use some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Had to know you would be along to help him out before too much longer!!
> 
> 
> Good Evening folks!!



Evenin RUTT!!!  Yeah, I wasn't rushin in.... 



rhbama3 said:


> Well, i got all my hunting stuff in a pile. Between the guns, ammo, and camo, i can either hunt or start a war.


----------



## slip (Nov 22, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Slip....I like to play and have a good time here like everyone else......but I'm serious here.
> 
> This ain't a cure all, but it did help me when I was in my teens......about 670 years ago.
> If you see what I called the "buzzing" in my eyes.....get on the combo quick. I swear it helped me and I hope it'll work for you.


I believe ya. Im going to take something tonight so i dont wake back up with it again ... its kinda been hanging around all day, just not to bad.


chuckb7718 said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I am.
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Had to know you would be along to help him out before too much longer!!
> 
> 
> Good Evening folks!!




Just trying to help da man out ?? 




rhbama3 said:


> Well, i got all my hunting stuff in a pile. Between the guns, ammo, and camo, i can either hunt or start a war.




Don't forget yo camo thong, I've already got a 55 gal drum of baby oil for da Nekkid Twista !!!  




chuckb7718 said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I am.
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin RUTT!!!  Yeah, I wasn't rushin in....


Evening Jeffro!!........My regards to Mrs. Terri, and Jared as well!!

Question for Ya.........I bought about 20 lbs of shrimp from a local vendor.........Didn't realize at the time they still had the heads on em.........You reckon you could come down here, and help me out??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeffro!!........My regards to Mrs. Terri, and Jared as well!!
> 
> Question for Ya.........I bought about 20 lbs of shrimp from a local vendor.........Didn't realize at the time they still had the heads on em.........You reckon you could come down here, and help me out??





Get Chawlie likkered up and he'll bite da heads off !!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 22, 2011)

slip said:


> I believe ya. Im going to take something tonight so i dont wake back up with it again ... its kinda been hanging around all day, just not to bad.
> 
> 
> chuckb7718 said:
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeffro!!........My regards to Mrs. Terri, and Jared as well!!
> 
> Question for Ya.........I bought about 20 lbs of shrimp from a local vendor.........Didn't realize at the time they still had the heads on em.........You reckon you could come down here, and help me out??



Jared says to tell you HI!!! Tell ms Elaine Hi for us!! :cow:

 

Although, when I look at 20 lbs now, it's about like peelin an onion....you only cry for a minute or two


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get Chawlie likkered up and he'll bite da heads off !!






Jeff C. said:


> Jared says to tell you HI!!! Tell ms Elaine Hi for us!! :cow:
> 
> 
> 
> Although, when I look at 20 lbs now, it's about like peelin an onion....you only cry for a minute or two


Easy on the  there Bro!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get Chawlie likkered up and he'll bite da heads off !!



Now ya tell me


----------



## slip (Nov 22, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> You should see mom and dad! This aint no puppy mill......better not be for what this dog costs!
> Seriously....ya'll should se the parents......2 are "kill you" on command. The others are "what's on tv?"!



I like Dobies ... when i was young a man down the street from us had one ... coolest dog ever. And there are not many people out there that would want to get on the bad side of one, so thats a plus too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2011)

Where'd erybody go ???  Guess I'll go read my book, "Extreme Nekkid Twista and Stawkin" . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ???  Guess I'll go read my book, "Extreme Nekkid Twista and Stawkin" . . .





Browsin around...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ???  Guess I'll go read my book, "Extreme Nekkid Twista and Stawkin" . . .



well, i gotta get up at 0515. got a big case to do tomorrow and then i'm off till next wednesday. Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i gotta get up at 0515. got a big case to do tomorrow and then i'm off till next wednesday. Ya'll have a good'un!



!0-4, I've got to get up relatively early and get some stuff on the smoker.

G'night folks....get that book out Quackster!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2011)

coffee on humpday for the early risers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 23, 2011)

I will be glad to have a cup of your coffee Gobblin.  I am running late this morning because of walking the Grand-dog, reading the newspaper, and washing clothes as well.  This multi-tasking is the only way to go.

HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you drivelers this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2011)

EE,  I checked out the outdoors best I could to see if or how much damage was done last night.  I of course slept through it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2011)

'Morning guys !!   One more hour to go !!!  Off til next Wed!!  

Whooooooot !!!! Sumpin gonna die bfore then !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2011)

Quack, I am with you something needs to die.  I am off until Monday and my finger is wanting to pull either the trigger or release bad!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack, I am with you something needs to die.  I am off until Monday and my finger is wanting to pull either the trigger or release bad!!





Best of luck to ya, mebbe the swamp donkeys will cooperate for ya !!

My goal is to get Bama a couple of does/bucks, and hopefully a bucket full of doves and a couple of ducks.

Last 2 ain't looking too good right now.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 23, 2011)

Get your last Good mornings in...this one is about to close.   :swords:    Morning and have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------

